# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Հարցեր ծխողներին

## Արշակ

Հարգելի ծխող ֆորումցիներ, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցերին։ Ձեր կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է։

Ձեր կարծիքով, պե՞տք է պայքարել  ծխախոտի տարածման դեմ՝ համարելով այն վնասակար երևույթ։Պե՞տք է պայքարել չծխողների իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար։Կա՞ն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի այնպիսի տարածված մեթոդներ, որոնք նյարդայնացնում են Ձեզ կամ համարում եք անընդունելի կամ անօգուտ։

----------


## Մելիք

> Հարգելի ծխող ֆորումցիներ, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցերին։ Ձեր կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է։
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքով, պե՞տք է պայքարել  ծխախոտի տարածման դեմ՝ համարելով այն վնասակար երևույթ։Պե՞տք է պայքարել չծխողների իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար։։


Միանշանակ՝ այո՛:



> Կա՞ն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի այնպիսի տարածված մեթոդներ, որոնք նյարդայնացնում են Ձեզ կամ համարում եք անընդունելի կամ անօգուտ։


Անոգուտ եմ համարում "ծխելը վնասակար է…" գրառումը ծխախոտի տուփերի վրա: Դա ոչ մի բան չի տալիս:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի համար նախ պետք է հանեն այն գովազդները, որոնք աչք են ծակում Բաղրամյան պողոտան իջնելուց և տեղադրված են իրարից 50մ հեռավորության վրա: Հիշեցնեմ, որ այդպիսի ծխախոտի գովազդները օրենքով արգելվում են:

----------


## Artgeo

Պրովոկացիաներին չեմ պատասխանում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Պրովոկացիաներին չեմ պատասխանում:


  :Jpit:  Դե, Artgeo, ինչ որ ես եմ ասում, այն քեզ միշտ էլ պրովակացիա է թվում։
Ժողովուրդ, Artgeo-ին մի՛ լսեք. հարցիս մեջ ոչ մի պրովակացիա չկա։ Ուղղակի ծխախոտի պրոբլեմը ինձ միշտ հուզել է, ու հիմա փորձում եմ այդ պրոբլեմին ծխողների տեսանկյունից նայել ու հասկանալ։ Շատ հաճախ ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարը հակառակ ազդեցությունն է ունենում։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ ձեր պատասխանները օգտակար կլինեն և՛ ծխողների, և՛ չծխողների համար։

----------


## Riddle

Ինձ միշտ մի հարց է հետաքրքրել. ազգ, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ եք զգում, երբ ուզում եք ծխել: Այսինքն ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այդ ծխելու ցանկությունը: :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ինձ միշտ մի հարց է հետաքրքրել. ազգ, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ եք զգում, երբ ուզում եք ծխել: Այսինքն ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այդ ծխելու ցանկությունը:


Մի ընկեր ունեմ, նոր էր սկսել ծխել, ու երբ իրան հարցրեցի "Ի՞նչ ես զգում", նա պատասխանեց. "Կայֆա, գլուխդ հավես ֆռռումա"…

----------


## Riddle

> Մի ընկեր ունեմ, նոր էր սկսել ծխել, ու երբ իրան հարցրեցի "Ի՞նչ ես զգում", նա պատասխանեց. "Կայֆա, գլուխդ հավես ֆռռումա"…


Չէ, ես նկատի ունեի, թե ինչ են զգում ծխելուց առաջ, ոչ թե ծխելու ընթացքում: Օրինակ, խմել ցանկացող ծարավ մարդու բերանն ու կոկորդը չորանում են: Իսկ այ ծխել ցանկացողի մոտ ի՞նչ նշաններ են լինում: Եթե այդքան ասում են, որ ծխելը թողնելն այդքան դժվար է, ուրեմն բավականին հզոր ապրումներ են ունենում, որ չեն կարողանում չծխել, չէ՞: :Think:

----------


## Մելիք

> Չէ, ես նկատի ունեի, թե ինչ են զգում ծխելուց առաջ, ոչ թե ծխելու ընթացքում: Օրինակ, խմել ցանկացող ծարավ մարդու բերանն ու կոկորդը չորանում են: Իսկ այ ծխել ցանկացողի մոտ ի՞նչ նշաններ են լինում: Եթե այդքան ասում են, որ ծխելը թողնելն այդքան դժվար է, ուրեմն բավականին հզոր ապրումներ են ունենում, որ չեն կարողանում չծխել, չէ՞:


Երբ ծխելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում, ուշք ու միտքդ անընդհատ դրա վրայա սևեռված լինում, չես կարողանում կենտորնանալ ուրիշ բանի վրա: Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ մի ուրիշ բանով ես տարված, մեկա ենթագիտակցությանդ մեջ էդ ծխախոտն ա ֆռֆռում, ու առանց դրա մասին մտածելու էլ կարող ա մեխանիկորեն սիգարետը վառես ու ծխես:

----------


## Ծով

Երբևէ ինչ-որ մեկին համոզե՞լ եք ընկնել ձեր մառախլապատ ջրերը :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Չե: Բայց ինձ համոզել են ու լավ էլ ստացվել է:

----------


## Guest

Որպես չծխող ուզում եմ հարցնեմ բոլոր ծխողներին:
Ի՞նչ պիտի լինի կամ փոխվի, որպեսզի դուք թարգեք:

----------


## Sunlight

Հարց 1: Ինչու եք ծխում, որովհետև դա ձեզ հաճելի է, թե պարզապես չեք կարողանում թողնել ծխելը

Հարց 2: Ինչ անենք, որպեսզի ծխողները չթունավորեն չծխողներին, (գուցե մենք էլ սկսենք ծխել  :Tongue:   :Wink:  )

----------


## Մելիք

> Հարց 1: Ինչու եք ծխում, որովհետև դա ձեզ հաճելի է, թե պարզապես չեք կարողանում թողնել ծխելը
> 
> Հարց 2: Ինչ անենք, որպեսզի ծխողները չթունավորեն չծխողներին, (գուցե մենք էլ սկսենք ծխել   )


Երկու հարցերի դեպքում էլ  վերջին մասերը ճիշտ տարբերակներ են :Smile:

----------


## Goga

Դա ճի՞շտ է, որ ծխելը  միջոց է հոգսը ժամանակավոր  թոթափելու համար:

----------


## Sunlight

> Երկու հարցերի դեպքում էլ  վերջին մասերը ճիշտ տարբերակներ են


Էհ, ծխել եմ սկսում, միևնույն է պայքարելն արդյունքներ չի տալիս ոչ տանը, ոչ աշխատանքի վայրում, ոչ էլ Ակումբում... :Sad:  
Հարց է ծագում. ես եմ շատ անճար, թե ծխողներն են շատ համառ :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էհ, ծխել եմ սկսում, միևնույն է պայքարելն արդյունքներ չի տալիս ոչ տանը, ոչ աշխատանքի վայրում, ոչ էլ Ակումբում... 
> Հարց է ծագում. ես եմ շատ անճար, թե ծխողներն են շատ համառ


Կներես, բայց չի բացառվում, որ երկուսն էլ գործում են...  :Think:  
Եթե դեռ նոր ես սկսում ու գիտակցում ես, որ լավ բան չի, ուրեմն դեռ ուշ չի, կամքի ուժ դրսևորիր, և ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Արսեն

Ես արդեն երկու շաբաթ կլինի որ չեմ ծխում. շատ դժվար է թարգելը, ով չի ծխել, չգիտի դա ինչ է. Բայց ով թարգի, *չի փոշմանի*, հաստատ :Hands Up:  . իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ծխախոտի իրացման եվ գովազդին, դրանց արգելմանը, դա իմ կարծիքով, անօգուտ է. ամեն մեկը իր համար պետք է ընտրություն կատարի...

----------


## քաղաքացի

Իսկ թարգելու ի՞նչ միջոցներ եք կիրառում:  :Think:  
Ինձ էլ ասեք նիկոտինի պահանջը հանեմ մեջիցս  :Bad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ թարգելու ի՞նչ միջոցներ եք կիրառում:  
> Ինձ էլ ասեք նիկոտինի պահանջը հանեմ մեջիցս


Այստեղ ես մի տարբերակի մասին գրել էի։  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ թարգելու ի՞նչ միջոցներ եք կիրառում:  
> Ինձ էլ ասեք նիկոտինի պահանջը հանեմ մեջիցս


Յոգայի շնչառական վարժություններ կան, որոնք թոքերը մաքրում են և ծխելը տհաճ է դառնում: Եթե ուզում ես, հաջորդ հանդիպմանը կսովորացնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## WhiteNiGGa

> Չէ, ես նկատի ունեի, թե ինչ են զգում ծխելուց առաջ, ոչ թե ծխելու ընթացքում


Եթե սկսնակ ծխող ես էդ ժամանակ գլուխդ էլ -ա ֆռում ու ցավում, իսկ հետո ուղղակի անհրաժեշտությունա դառնում:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է անհրաժեշտությանը ասեմ, եթե ծխող մարդը օրինակ ես 2-3 ժամ չծխես բացի նրանից, որ մտքումդ միայն դա է, նաև ահավոր նյարդայնանում ես ու հետդ խոսալ չի լինում: Լինում են դեպքեր երբ գլուխդ ցավումա և այլն:




> Որպես չծխող ուզում եմ հարցնեմ բոլոր ծխողներին:
> Ի՞նչ պիտի լինի կամ փոխվի, որպեսզի դուք թարգեք:


Աշխարհը փուլ գա  :LOL: 

Դե որ սաղդ ասեցիք ես էլ ասեմ, 30 րոպե արդեն չեմ ծխել: ՌԵԿՈՌԴ  :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Մարդ գիտեմ ծխելը միատնի կոնֆետի օգնությամբ թարգեց:
Ամեն անգամ հենց ուզում էր ծխեր, շատ ուժեղ միատնի կոնֆետ էր քցում բերանը, ու 2 ամիս տևեց...
Ավելի դաժան միջոց էլ կա, :Smile:  Նույնը կրկնել արևածաղիկով :LOL:

----------


## Մելիք

> Դա ճի՞շտ է, որ ծխելը  միջոց է հոգսը ժամանակավոր  թոթափելու համար:


Չէ, նույնիսկ անհեթեթ ա դրանք իրար հետ կապելը, ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրար հետ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հարգելի ծխող ֆորումցիներ, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցերին։ Ձեր կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է։
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքով, պե՞տք է պայքարել  ծխախոտի տարածման դեմ՝ համարելով այն վնասակար երևույթ։Պե՞տք է պայքարել չծխողների իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար։Կա՞ն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի այնպիսի տարածված մեթոդներ, որոնք նյարդայնացնում են Ձեզ կամ համարում եք անընդունելի կամ անօգուտ։


1. Միանշանակ պետք է, պիտի բոլոր ռեկլամները արգելել.
2. Պետք է, չծխողը շատ ժամանակ շնչումա թունավոր օդ անկախ իրա ցանկությունից քանի որ ասենք օբյեկտում նստածա իսկ տվյալ վայրում չկա չծխողների սենյակ.
3. Նեռվայնանում եմ երբ որևէ օբյեկտում չի կարելի ծխել, բայց դե համարում եմ որ ետ ճիշտա.

----------


## Highordy

> Հարգելի ծխող ֆորումցիներ, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցերին։ Ձեր կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է։
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքով, պե՞տք է պայքարել  ծխախոտի տարածման դեմ՝ համարելով այն վնասակար երևույթ։Պե՞տք է պայքարել չծխողների իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար։Կա՞ն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի այնպիսի տարածված մեթոդներ, որոնք նյարդայնացնում են Ձեզ կամ համարում եք անընդունելի կամ անօգուտ։


Հարգարժան ֆորումակիցներ

Երկար ժամանակ է ինչ պատրաստվում եմ պատասխանել Արշակի առաջարկած հարցերին. մտքերս եմ հավաքում, որպեսզի չվիրավորեմ որևէ մեկին: Արդ պատասխանում եմ.

1. ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ  :Ok:  
2. ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ  :Ok:  
3. ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ  :Angry2:  

Բայց ավելացնեմ, որ եթե կատարվում է հարցում, ապա այն պետք է լինի ընդգրկուն՝ երկու կողմերի շահերից բխող: Մեկնեմ միտքս.

4. Պե՞տք է պայքարել ծխողների իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար (բոլորովին նկատի չունեմ ծխողներին չծխողների ներկայությամբ ծխելու արտոնություն տալը)։
4 a. Եթե ԱՅՈ, ապա ձեր կարծիքով որոնք են դրանք (ծխողների իրավունքները):
5. Արդյո՞ք ծխողների դեմ տարվող պայքարը նշանակում է «արմատախիլ» անել ծխողներին և զրկել նրանց մարդու իրավունքներից:

Ըստ իս, տարվող պայքարը պետք է կայանա նոր «ծխախոտամոլների» ի հայտ չգալու ուղղությամբ և ոչ թե եղածներին ճնշելով: Այլապես ստացվում է, որ ընտրել են ամենահեշտ ճանապարհը, ինչ-որ տեղ նման Ալեքսանդրի Գորդյան Հանգույցի «լուծման» եղանակը: Իսկ դա ընդամենը «սիմպտոմատիկ» բուժում է և ոչ հիվանդության, ինչու՞ չէ, նաև հիվանդության պատճառի վերացում:

Եթե ձեզ հետաքրքրում է պատասխաններիս դրդապատճառները, կարող եմ թվարկել.

1. Երբեք չեմ ուզի, որ դուստրս կամ տղաս ծխեն:
2. Երբեք չեմ ուզի, որ նրանց շնչած օդը որևէ մեկը թունավորի:
3. Ներկայումս գոյություն ունեցող պայքարի մեթոդները Ծխողների իրավունքները, առողջությունը և արժանապատվությունը անամոթաբար ոտնահարում են: Ասեմ ավելին. իրավունք տալիս չծխողների շարքերում կամա, թե ակամա հայտնված down-ներին համարել իրենց աշխարհի տեր, հարձակվել ծխողների վրա, կարծես թե ծխողները մարդկության թշնամիներն են, համարել, որ իրենք բոլորովին արդար են ու սուրբ և իրավունք ունեն կառավարել ծխողների «ամբոխը»: Առանց բարոյական և իրավական հիմքերի սեփականացնել ժամանակին ծխողների և չծխողների համատեղ ջանքերով ստեղծած բարիքները (շենքեր, գրասենյակներ, ընդհանրապես տարածքներ): Երբ այս շարժումը նոր էր սկսվել, ծխողները պատրաստակամորեն համատարած ծխի մեջ չծխողների համար առանձնացնում էին «ծխազատ» սրահներ: Այսօր նույնը ակնկալում են չծխողներից իրենց իսկ նկատմամբ: Համաձայնեք, որ դա արդար կլիներ: «Չէ՛, եթե ծխող ես, ապա գնա դրսում ցրտից սատկիր»: Բա մարդասիրությունը՞, ինչից որ առաջացավ չծխողների շահերի պաշտպանության գաղափարը… Կատակ ե՞ք անում: Սա շատ լուրջ հիմնահարց է: «Հումանիզմ» է կոչվում: Ու՞ր է… Չկա՛… Ծխողների հաշվին «փող լվանալով» ենք զբաղված… դրա ժամանակը չէ՛… Ի դեպ, ավելի շատ «փող կլվանային», եթե ծրագրի մեջ մտցնեին նաև ծխողների մասին հոգալու կետը: Հավելյալ ծախսերի անսպառ աղբյուր կլիներ: Չէ՛… Ծխախոտի դեպ տարվող պայքարը դարձել է ԻՆՔՆԱՆՊԱՏԱԿ: Նմանապես և ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի պատմությունը, Գլոբալ տաքացման պատմությունը, Թռչնագրիպի առեղծվածը: Ժամանակին Սուսանակն էր (սիֆիլիսը): Չեմ ժխտում թվարկածս պրոբլեմների հույժ կարևորությունը, բայց երբ դրանք ուռճացվում են ու դառնում մարդկանց վախեցնելու և զանազան, հիմնականում քաղաքական ճգնաժամերից ուշադրությունը շեղելու (համ էլ հույժ եկամտաբեր) միջոց… Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ…

Գուցե մի քիչ նեղացած եմ խոսում, բայց համաձայնեք, որ բոլորս էլ, թե ծխողներս և թե չծխողներս շատ ենք հանդիպել այդպիսի մարդկանց: Ուղղակի, ի տարբերություն ծխողների, որոշ չծխողներ չեն խառնվում այդ խոսակցություններին, քանի որ դա նրանց «ձեռ է տալիս»: Հետո՞: Բա մարդկային տարրական ազնվությու՞նը:

Սա է ծխողի (մեր ֆորումում թերևս ամենաամբարտավան  :LOL:  ծխողի) իրական կարծիքը այս հարցման վերաբերյալ:  :Think:   :Think:   :Think: 

Ակնկալում եմ դիտողությունների տարափ  :LOL:

----------


## Anushiki

Արդիական և տեղին ընտրված թեմա է, բայց շատ կուզենայի դեղատոմսեր տայիք: Մեր ընտանիքի   ցավոտ  խնդիրներից է: Գիժ սովորություն է դառել  մոտս` ամուսնուս ծխախոտները մե առ մեկ հաշվում եմ :Angry2: :

----------


## Rhayader

> Արդիական և տեղին ընտրված թեմա է, բայց շատ կուզենայի դեղատոմսեր տայիք: Մեր ընտանիքի   ցավոտ  խնդիրներից է: Գիժ սովորություն է դառել  մոտս` ամուսնուս ծխախոտները մե առ մեկ հաշվում եմ:


Թող ամեն ծխելուց առաջ արծաթի նիտրատի թույլ լուծույթով ողողի բերանը (կուլ չտալ): Մի ամսից կթողնի ծխելը:

----------


## ministr

> Արդիական և տեղին ընտրված թեմա է, բայց շատ կուզենայի դեղատոմսեր տայիք: Մեր ընտանիքի   ցավոտ  խնդիրներից է: Գիժ սովորություն է դառել  մոտս` ամուսնուս ծխախոտները մե առ մեկ հաշվում եմ:


Ընկերս ինչ-որ գիրք էր կարդում... ու չգիտեմ ինչ էր գրած բայց միանգամից ու վերջնականապես թողեց ծխելը: Բայց դրա համար ծխողի կամքն էլա պետք: Եթե պետք ա կարող եմ հետաքրքրվել էդ ինչ էր կարդում  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ընկերս ինչ-որ գիրք էր կարդում... ու չգիտեմ ինչ էր գրած բայց միանգամից ու վերջնականապես թողեց ծխելը: Բայց դրա համար ծխողի կամքն էլա պետք: Եթե պետք ա կարող եմ հետաքրքրվել էդ ինչ էր կարդում


Հավանաբար Ալլեն Կառի գիրքն էր  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Երևի չգիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հարցեր ծխողներին.

Ասացեք խնդրե'մ, ինչպես եք վերաբերվում նրան, որ ծխախոտ արտադրող կորպորացիաների տերերը պառկած իրենց շքեղ առանձնատների լողավազանների կողքը վայլեում են կոկտեյլներ, իսկ դուք այդ ընթացքում ծխում եք ևս մեկը` որ նրանք հնարավորություն ունենան ևս մեկ կոկտեյլ վայելել.... կամ էլ ասենք` ևս մեկ բենթլի գնել...  :Cool: 
Նրանք օգտվում են ձեր թուլությունից...

Դուք` ձեր առողջության, ձեր կյանքի տարիների հաշվին նվիրում եք նրանց շքեղ կյանք
Արժի արդյոք?  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.03.2009), Jarre (30.03.2009), Ribelle (30.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ծխողների թոքերի նկարները նայել եք հեչ?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հարցեր ծխողներին.
> 
> Ասացեք խնդրե'մ, ինչպես եք վերաբերվում նրան, որ ծխախոտ արտադրող կորպորացիաների տերերը պառկած իրենց շքեղ առանձնատների լողավազանների կողքը վայլեում են կոկտեյլներ, իսկ դուք այդ ընթացքում ծխում եք ևս մեկը` որ նրանք հնարավորություն ունենան ևս մեկ կոկտեյլ վայելել.... կամ էլ ասենք` ևս մեկ բենթլի գնել... 
> Նրանք օգտվում են ձեր թուլությունից...
> 
> Դուք` ձեր առողջության, ձեր կյանքի տարիների հաշվին նվիրում եք նրանց շքեղ կյանք
> Արժի արդյոք?


Թող վայելեն, ես նախանձ մարդ չեմ  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (30.03.2009), Artgeo (30.03.2009), impression (30.03.2009), Աթեիստ (30.03.2009), Եկվոր (31.03.2009), Երվանդ (31.03.2009), Հայկօ (31.03.2009), Սամվել (30.03.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

Հարգելի ծխողներ
Ես ինձ համարում եմ հեղինակություն այս հարցում, շատ կուզենայի այդպիսին համարվել նաև ձեր կողմից: Բայց դա արդեն դուք պետք է անեք:
21 տարի ծխելուց հետո արդեն 20 տարի է, ինչ չեմ ծխում: Ծխելուս համարյա ամբողջ ժամանակաընթացքում համարել եմ, որ չեմ    ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈւՄ   թողնել ծխելը, մինչև որ մի գեղեցիկ օր հանկարծ տեսա, որ ես ...........չեմ     ՈւԶՈւՄ    թողնել ծխելը: Չգիտեմ հիմա դուք ինչպես եք տարբերակում չեմ     ՈւԶՈւՄՆ  ու   չեմ    ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈւՄԸ, բայց իմ մեկնաբանությունը փրկեց ինձ… Իսկ իմ մեկնաբանությունը հետևյալն էր՝
Չեմ    ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈւՄ - ի  պատճառը  ծխախոտի մեջ է, իսկ չեմ ՈւԶՈւՄ - ինը՝ իմ մեջ, այսինքն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարելու հարցը հանգում է ինքս իմ դեմ պայքարելու հարցին, իսկ դա արդեն պատվի հարց է՝  Ես ո՞վ եղա, որ ես չկարողանամ հաղթել դրան… Ու հաղթեցի, սիրելի ժողովուրդ: Ես հիմա կարող եմ մանրամասն նկարագրել իմ հաղթանակի պատմությունը, բայց մինչ այդ կուզենայի իմանալ, թե քանի հոգու է դա հետաքրքիր:Սպասում եմ արձագանքների!!! :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.03.2009), Enigmatic (30.03.2009), Ribelle (30.03.2009), Sambitbaba (16.08.2012), Sona_Yar (30.03.2009), Ձայնալար (31.03.2009), Ուլուանա (30.03.2009)

----------


## Amaru

> Հարգելի ծխողներ
> Ես ինձ համարում եմ հեղինակություն այս հարցում, շատ կուզենայի այդպիսին համարվել նաև ձեր կողմից: Բայց դա արդեն դուք պետք է անեք:
> 21 տարի ծխելուց հետո արդեն 20 տարի է, ինչ չեմ ծխում: Ծխելուս համարյա ամբողջ ժամանակաընթացքում համարել եմ, որ չեմ    ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈւՄ   թողնել ծխելը, մինչև որ մի գեղեցիկ օր հանկարծ տեսա, որ ես ...........չեմ     ՈւԶՈւՄ    թողնել ծխելը: Չգիտեմ հիմա դուք ինչպես եք տարբերակում չեմ     ՈւԶՈւՄՆ  ու   չեմ    ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈւՄԸ, բայց իմ մեկնաբանությունը փրկեց ինձ… Իսկ իմ մեկնաբանությունը հետևյալն էր՝
> Չեմ    ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈւՄ - ի  պատճառը  ծխախոտի մեջ է, իսկ չեմ ՈւԶՈւՄ - ինը՝ իմ մեջ, այսինքն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարելու հարցը հանգում է ինքս իմ դեմ պայքարելու հարցին, իսկ դա արդեն պատվի հարց է՝  Ես ո՞վ եղա, որ ես չկարողանամ հաղթել դրան… Ու հաղթեցի, սիրելի ժողովուրդ: Ես հիմա կարող եմ մանրամասն նկարագրել իմ հաղթանակի պատմությունը, բայց մինչ այդ կուզենայի իմանալ, թե քանի հոգու է դա հետաքրքիր:Սպասում եմ արձագանքների!!!


Իսկ անպայմա՞ն է ուզել ծխելը թողնել։

----------

Elmo (30.03.2009), Հայկօ (31.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ անպայմա՞ն է ուզել ծխելը թողնել։


Գործից գլուխ հանող մարդ:  :Smile: 

Միանում եմ Amaru -ի ռեպլիկին: Օրինակ ես ըսկի չեմ էլ ուզում ծխելը թողնեմ: Որ ուզենայի չծխող լինեի, հենա չէի սկսի էլի: Եթե սկսել եմ ուրեմն ուզում եմ ծխել: Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ բորոլ ծխողները երազում են թողնել, բայց չեն կարողանում:
Ինձ հաճելի ա ծխելը, ես սիրում եմ ծխախոտի բուրմունքը, ծխում եմ քիչ, բայց կանոնավոր: Համ էլ ես գիտեմ, որ սիգարետի ծուխը եսիմ ինչ սարսափելի չի մարդու համար: Ավելի սարսափելի բաներ էլ կան: Մենակ ավտովթարից օրեկան ավելի շատ մարդ ա մեռնում, քան ծխելուց:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.03.2011), Հայկօ (31.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Ծխախոտի գովազդի ժամանակ ինչո՞ւ են միշտ ցույց տալիս տեսարաններ, որոնք հարյուր տոկոսով տարբեր են այն տեսարաններից, որ հայտնվում են երկար տարիների ծխողները։

Օրինակ՝ առողջ, գեղեցիկ տղամարդիկ, մաքուր բնության մեջ....  Ինչո՞ւ ցույց չեն տալիս ծխելու վերջը? 

Օրինակ սրանք.

----------

Մարկիզ (30.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ծխողների թոքերի նկարները նայել եք հեչ?


Հեսա, չծխողի ու ծխողի թոքերը  :Sad:

----------

Enigmatic (30.03.2009), Մարկիզ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Խոսք եմ տալիս էս վերջին գրառումսա, գրում եմ ու թռնեմ  :Smile: 

Սիրելի ծխողներ, ինչի՞ եք միշտ ուզում ապացուցել, որ ծխելը էտքան էլ վնաս չի, ու ավելին՝ դաժե օգուտա? :Think:  :Shok:

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Խոսք եմ տալիս էս վերջին գրառումսա, գրում եմ ու թռնեմ 
> 
> Սիրելի ծխողներ, ինչի՞ եք միշտ ուզում ապացուցել, որ ծխելը էտքան էլ վնաս չի, ու ավելին՝ դաժե օգուտա?


չեմ կար պնդեմ, որ ծխողի թոքերը չծխողինից առողջ են դա այդպես չէ, բայց ես իմ թոքերը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ եմ տեսել: Ոչ մի սարսափելի մոխրագոյացումներ չկան: չգիտեմ էդ նկարները ինչ կարգի ծխող, հիվանդ մարդու թոքեր են: Ծայրահեղություններ են:  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե չծխեմ ու մեռնեմ սրտի կաթվածից, կամ հրազենից, կամ ավտովթարից, կամ հաստ աղիի չարօրակ ուռուցքից, կամ վախից, բարձրությունից ընկնելուց, ծեծից, ինսուլտից, տրոմբից.....
կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ տենց չի, ոնց նկարագրում են:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.03.2011), Rhayader (31.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ավելի սարսափելի բաներ էլ կան: Մենակ ավտովթարից օրեկան ավելի շատ մարդ ա մեռնում, քան ծխելուց:


Էլմո ջան, էտ նույննա ոնց որ նոր ընտիր մեքենա առնես ու ասես, «մեկա ավտովթար կա բան կա, դե կյանքա չգիտեմ ինչ կլինի....» ու էտ նկատառումից դրդված սկսես էտ թանկանուց մեքենայիդ վրա խազեր անել ու մանրից ջարդել։

----------

Askalaf (14.01.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2009), Ribelle (30.03.2009), Ձայնալար (31.03.2009), Ուլուանա (31.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

> Ընկերս ինչ-որ գիրք էր կարդում... ու չգիտեմ ինչ էր գրած բայց միանգամից ու վերջնականապես թողեց ծխելը: Բայց դրա համար ծխողի կամքն էլա պետք: ...


Ինչ խոսք, որ ծխախոտի գործածումը դադարեցնելու համար պետք է *ցանկություն*: Ու դա պետք է լինի *գիտակցված* ցանկություն՝ "ես գիտեմ, թե ինչու եմ դեն շպրտում ծխախոտը":

Եթե ծխողի մոտ արդեն իսկ զարգացել է ծխախոտից կախվածություն, կամ, այսպես կոչված, ծխախոտամոլություն, ապա, կներեք, այստեղ կամքի մասին խոսելն անօգուտ է: Եթե կա կախվածություն, ուրեմն կա հիվանդություն (սա արդեն ախտորոշում է՝ կլինիկական նշաններով): Ուրեմն՝ պետք է բուժվել: Եվ այդ բուժմանը մեծապես կարող են նպաստել (եւ, ցավոք, արգելակել)՝ ընտանիքը, ընկերները, միջավայրը: 

Կարող են լինել նաեւ անհաջողություններ: Սակայն, անհաջողությունը բուժվելու մի փուլն է միայն:

----------

Մարկիզ (30.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ եթե չծխեմ ու մեռնեմ *սրտի կաթվածից*, կամ հրազենից, կամ ավտովթարից, կամ հաստ աղիի չարօրակ ուռուցքից, կամ վախից, բարձրությունից ընկնելուց, ծեծից, ինսուլտից, *տրոմբից*.....


ծխելը ուղղակի ավելի հավանականա դարձնում նշածս տարբերակները :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

Իմ համար մեկ ա կծխեն չեն ծխի,ինձ դրանից ոչ տաք,ոչ սառը,ուղակի չեմ ցանկանա որ ինձ թանկ մարդիկ ծխեն,որովհետև կյանքի տևողության վրայա ազդում: նաև սենց դեպքեր ա լինում օր` նորմալ չեմ կարա բացատրեմ այդքան էլ լավ չգիտեմ,բայց իմ պապան մոլի ծխողա ու մի քանի դեպք եղավ սենց մի բան, ամեն ինչ նորմալա,մեկ էլ հանկարծ ինքը ոնցոր անջատվի,ոչմիբան չլսի ու չհասկանա, շատ անհանգստացանք,բժիշկն ասեց որ դա ծխելու հետևանքն է, ուղեղի անոթներնել են սկսում փակվել ու ման բաներ կարողա տեղի ունենալ,հիմա դեղերի օգնությամբ լավա էլ նման բան չի լինում :Sad: ,մի անգամ հեռուստացույցով ցույց տվեցին թե ինչ զզվելի սպիտակավուն թանձր հեղուկի նման բանա առաջանում անոթներում ու խցանում նրանք

----------


## ArmBoy

> չեմ կար պնդեմ, որ ծխողի թոքերը չծխողինից առողջ են դա այդպես չէ, բայց ես իմ թոքերը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ եմ տեսել: Ոչ մի սարսափելի մոխրագոյացումներ չկան: չգիտեմ էդ նկարները ինչ կարգի ծխող, հիվանդ մարդու թոքեր են: Ծայրահեղություններ են:


Խոսքը ոչ թե բացարձակ, այլ՝ հավանականությունների, ռիսկերի մասին է: Ծխողի մոտ բարձրանում է թոքերի քաղցկեղի հավանականությունը ավելի քան 20 անգամ: Դա չի նշանակում, որ ծխողի մոտ 100%-ով թոքերի քաղցկեղ է զարգանալու, դա նշանակում է, որ ծխողի մոտ այս քաղցկեղի առաջացման հավանականությունը կամ ռիսկը 20 անգամ բարձր է: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ծխողների մոտ թոքերի քաղցկեղը 20 անգամ ավելի հաճախ է հանդիպում: 

Թոքերդ տեսել ես, լավ ես արել (ռենտգեն նկարի մասին է, հա՞... բա դա տեսնե՞լ է...  :Jpit: , սակայն պետք է հիշել, որ հիվանդությունները միշտ չէ, որ անզեն աչքով երեւում են կամ ունեն արտաքին որեւէ նշան՝ վաղ փուլերում: 

Այն, որ ծխելը վնասակար է, դա բնավ ծայրահեղություն չէ, այլ՝ վաղուց ապացուցված փաստ: Ու պետք չէ, որ անպայման այդ վնասը դու ինքդ քո վրա տեսնես, որ համոզվես (հեռու քեզնից եւ բոլորիցս): Ես էլ, խմած ժամանակ մեքենա վարել եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ խմած ղեկին նստելը վտանգավոր չէ: Հարցը նրանում է, թե խոշոր ավտովթարների մեղավորներից քանի՞սն են խմած եղել եւ քանիսը՝ սթափ:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.08.2012), Եկվոր (31.03.2009), Ձայնալար (31.03.2009), Մարկիզ (31.03.2009), Ուլուանա (31.03.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> Իսկ անպայմա՞ն է ուզել ծխելը թողնել։


Ցանկալի է: Որովհետև երբ «դու» մոտեցող երթուղային տաքսին տեսնելով իրար ետևից մի քանի «ղուլափ» ես անում և անպայմանորեն դրանք բաց թողնում արդեն ներսում, «ինձ» համար շատ տհաճ է լինում: Ընդ որում, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, «քո» կերած սխտորի հոտը «դու» նույն պատրաստակամությամբ «ինձ» վրա չես փչում: Եվ հաճախ «դու» հրաժարվում ես հաճելի սխտորաճաշից  ( ասենք՝ խաշից ), որովհետև մարդամեջ ես դուրս գալու; Այսինքն «դու» ընդհանուր առմամբ «ինձ» վրա թքած չունես: Պարզապես սխտորի դեպքում դու կարող ես ասել, «փոր ա էլի, հո ինձանից բա՞րձր չի»: Եվ հետո՝ ծխողների մի մասն է գոհ իր ծխելուց, թարգողները բոլորն էլ գոհ են իրենց թարգելուց, այնպես, որ ՈւԶԵԼ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱԼ - ցանկալի է… :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.08.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարցեր ծխողներին.
> 
> Ասացեք խնդրե'մ, ինչպես եք վերաբերվում նրան, որ ծխախոտ արտադրող կորպորացիաների տերերը պառկած իրենց շքեղ առանձնատների լողավազանների կողքը վայլեում են կոկտեյլներ, իսկ դուք այդ ընթացքում ծխում եք ևս մեկը` որ նրանք հնարավորություն ունենան ևս մեկ կոկտեյլ վայելել.... կամ էլ ասենք` ևս մեկ բենթլի գնել... 
> Նրանք օգտվում են ձեր թուլությունից...
> 
> Դուք` ձեր առողջության, ձեր կյանքի տարիների հաշվին նվիրում եք նրանց շքեղ կյանք
> Արժի արդյոք?


Լրիվ հայկական ռեակցիա :LOL:  պայքարե՛նք ծխելու դեմ չուզողությամբ :LOL:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2009), Quyr Qery (20.03.2011), Sambitbaba (16.08.2012), Արշակ (31.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, էտ նույննա ոնց որ նոր ընտիր մեքենա առնես ու ասես, «մեկա ավտովթար կա բան կա, դե կյանքա չգիտեմ ինչ կլինի....» ու էտ նկատառումից դրդված սկսես էտ թանկանուց մեքենայիդ վրա խազեր անել ու մանրից ջարդել։


Նույնը չի: Ծխելուց ես հաճույք եմ ստանում, իսկ խազեր քաշելուց ու չարդելուց՝ ոչ: Եթե ինձ հաճելի լիներ մեքենայի վրա խազեր քաշելը, մանրից չարդելը, ուրեմն մեծ հաճույքով կքաշեի, կջարդեի: Որ վթարի ժամանակ չմտածեի «ես ափսոսացի իմ հաճույքի համար մի խազ քաշեմ, բայց հենա խփեցին ու միանգամից ջարդեցին»

----------


## Elmo

> Խոսքը ոչ թե բացարձակ, այլ՝ հավանականությունների, ռիսկերի մասին է: Ծխողի մոտ բարձրանում է թոքերի քաղցկեղի հավանականությունը ավելի քան 20 անգամ: Դա չի նշանակում, որ ծխողի մոտ 100%-ով թոքերի քաղցկեղ է զարգանալու, դա նշանակում է, որ ծխողի մոտ այս քաղցկեղի առաջացման հավանականությունը կամ ռիսկը 20 անգամ բարձր է: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ծխողների մոտ թոքերի քաղցկեղը 20 անգամ ավելի հաճախ է հանդիպում:


մեկ ա իրական ռիսկը ոչ ոք չի գնահատել: Իսկ ծխելը կրճատում է մարդու կյանքը: Ես սենց եմ հասկանում, որ վերջից ա կրճատում: Այսինքն եթե 5 տարի կրճատում ա, էդ 5 տարին 20-25 տարեկանը չի, այլ ասենք 70-75 տարեկանն ա: Այսինքն մաքսիմում տարիք -5 տարի: Ենթադրենք ես պետք է ապրեմ 70 տարի. ձեռնափայտը ձեռքիս, մեջքս ծռված, ատամներս թափած, կնճռոտ, իմպոտենցիայով, վատ տեսողությամբ ու հազիվ տեղաշարժվելով 5 տարի ավել ապրելը ինձ շատ բան չի տա, նենց որ հաճույքով զոհաբերում եմ այդ տարիներից 5-ը:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.03.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

> մեկ ա իրական ռիսկը ոչ ոք չի գնահատել: Իսկ ծխելը կրճատում է մարդու կյանքը: Ես սենց եմ հասկանում, որ վերջից ա կրճատում: Այսինքն եթե 5 տարի կրճատում ա, էդ 5 տարին 20-25 տարեկանը չի, այլ ասենք 70-75 տարեկանն ա: Այսինքն մաքսիմում տարիք -5 տարի: Ենթադրենք ես պետք է ապրեմ 70 տարի. ձեռնափայտը ձեռքիս, մեջքս ծռված, ատամներս թափած, կնճռոտ, իմպոտենցիայով, վատ տեսողությամբ ու հազիվ տեղաշարժվելով 5 տարի ավել ապրելը ինձ շատ բան չի տա, նենց որ հաճույքով զոհաբերում եմ այդ տարիներից 5-ը:


Էլմո ջան, հաշվարկդ մի քիչ սխալ է։  :Wink: 
Եթե առանց ծխելու 70 տարեկանից էիր սկսելու ձեռնափայտը ձեռքիդ, րոպեն մեկ հազախեղդ լինելով մի կերպ քաշ գալ տենց մի 5 տարի, ծխելու դեպքում էդ նույն պրոցեսը 65 տարեկանից է սկսվելու։ Այսինքն՝ սենց թե նենց սաղիս վերջն էլ ծերությունն է, բայց մեկը 60 տարեկանում է սկսում էդ հոգնած անիմաստ կյանքը, մյուսը դեռ մի 10 տարի էլ ավել լիարժեք ապրում է։ Այսինքն՝ դու զոհաբերում ես ոչ թե հիվանդ, այլ առողջ կյանքիդ 5 տարիները  :Wink:  
Սա կոպիտ հաշվարկով։
Իսկ իրականում ծխող մարդը հենց ծխելու պահից սկսած էլ, արդեն ավելի պակաս առողջ է ապրում, քան եթե չծխեր։ Էդ հիվանդ կյանքը 60 տարեկանից քը՛րթ չի սկսում։ Օր օրի մանր–մանր է վատանում վիճակը։

----------

Sambitbaba (16.08.2012), Ուլուանա (02.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ եմ չծխող մարդու թաղման ներկա եղել: Ասեմ, որ թաղմանը ներկա էին իրենից 10-20 տարի ավելի մեծ մարդիկ: Տխուր ծխում էին....

----------


## Արշակ

> Գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ եմ չծխող մարդու թաղման ներկա եղել: Ասեմ, որ թաղմանը ներկա էին իրենից 10-20 տարի ավելի մեծ մարդիկ: Տխուր ծխում էին....


 :Smile: 
Ոչ ոք չի էլ ասում, թե չծխող մարդիկ չեն մեռնում կամ որ բացի ծխելուց ուրիշ վատ բան չկա էս լեն ու բոլ աշխարհքում :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.08.2012)

----------


## Elmo

> Ոչ ոք չի էլ ասում, թե չծխող մարդիկ չեն մեռնում կամ որ բացի ծխելուց ուրիշ վատ բան չկա էս լեն ու բոլ աշխարհքում


Ծխելը միանշանակ վնաս է առողջությանը: Շատ ծխելը կարող է բերել մարդու մահվան, այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած չարաշահում: Օրինակ օրեկան 2 լիտր մեղր խմելն էլ կարող է լուրջ փաստի առաջ կանգնացնել, նույնիսկ սպանել մարդուն: Հարցը չափի մեջ է:

Բայց ստեղ մի հատ բայց կա: Մարդիկ հաճախ են ուշադրություն դարձնում վատ երևույթների վրա, որոնք մասշտաբով անհամեմատ փոքր են: Օրինակ մարդիկ սասրսափում են շնաձկներից, կոկորդիլոսներից, առյուծներից, գայլերից բայց էդ կենդանատեսակները իրար հետ միասին տարեկան սպանում են այնքան մարդ՝ ինքան կազմում եմ մալարիայի մոծակի սպանած մարդկանց 2 տոկոսից քիչ: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հոգեբանական այդպիսի վախ չի զգում մոծակի նկատմամբ:
Ապացուցված է, որ տրավմայից տարեկան ավելի շատ մարդ է մահանում, քան բոլոր հիվանդություններից, միասին վերցրած: Այսինքն մեզ հայտնի բոլոր հիվանդությունները, բոլորը միասին չեն կարողանում սպանել այնքան մարդ՝ ինչքան որ սպանում է պատահականությունը: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել ակցիա, որը ուղղված է մարդկանց զգոնությունը բարձրացնելու, տրավմա ստանալու դեմ պայքարին:

Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել: Հիմա որ մի քիչ բժշկական գիտելիքներ ունենաի, կտայի մի այլ արատավոր սովորության անուն, որը ծխելուց քառակի շատ մարդ է սպանում, բայց նրան նվիրված թեմա, նրա դեմ կատարվող մասսայական ակցիաներ, ու պայքար չկա: Հենց մեկը մալարիան: Մենակ բժիշկներն են, որ պայքարում են մալարիայի դեմ, իսկ հասարակական այդպիսի հնչեություն այդ պայքարը չունի, ոնց որ ծխելու դեմ:

----------

Amaru (03.04.2009), Quyr Qery (20.03.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ծխելը միանշանակ վնաս է առողջությանը: Շատ ծխելը կարող է բերել մարդու մահվան, այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած չարաշահում: Օրինակ օրեկան 2 լիտր մեղր խմելն էլ կարող է լուրջ փաստի առաջ կանգնացնել, նույնիսկ սպանել մարդուն: Հարցը չափի մեջ է:
> 
> Բայց ստեղ մի հատ բայց կա: Մարդիկ հաճախ են ուշադրություն դարձնում վատ երևույթների վրա, որոնք մասշտաբով անհամեմատ փոքր են: Օրինակ մարդիկ սասրսափում են շնաձկներից, կոկորդիլոսներից, առյուծներից, գայլերից բայց էդ կենդանատեսակները իրար հետ միասին տարեկան սպանում են այնքան մարդ՝ ինքան կազմում եմ մալարիայի մոծակի սպանած մարդկանց 2 տոկոսից քիչ: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հոգեբանական այդպիսի վախ չի զգում մոծակի նկատմամբ:
> Ապացուցված է, որ տրավմայից տարեկան ավելի շատ մարդ է մահանում, քան բոլոր հիվանդություններից, միասին վերցրած: Այսինքն մեզ հայտնի բոլոր հիվանդությունները, բոլորը միասին չեն կարողանում սպանել այնքան մարդ՝ ինչքան որ սպանում է պատահականությունը: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել ակցիա, որը ուղղված է մարդկանց զգոնությունը բարձրացնելու, տրավմա ստանալու դեմ պայքարին:
> 
> Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել: Հիմա որ մի քիչ բժշկական գիտելիքներ ունենաի, կտայի մի այլ արատավոր սովորության անուն, որը ծխելուց քառակի շատ մարդ է սպանում, բայց նրան նվիրված թեմա, նրա դեմ կատարվող մասսայական ակցիաներ, ու պայքար չկա: Հենց մեկը մալարիան: Մենակ բժիշկներն են, որ պայքարում են մալարիայի դեմ, իսկ հասարակական այդպիսի հնչեություն այդ պայքարը չունի, ոնց որ ծխելու դեմ:


Elmo ջան, գրառմանդ մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց սենց բան կա։ Եթե դու չես կարող պայքարել նրա դեմ, որ ասենք մարշուտկայի մեջ նստած ժամանակ մի ուրիշ մեքենա չգա խփի ու դու տրավմա ստանաս, կամ էլ ասենք շենքի մոտով անցնելուց գլխիդ մի բան գցեն, ապա ծխել–չխելը զուտ քո ընտրությունն է, ոչ մի այլ քեզնից չկախված գործոն չկա։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ժողովուրդ, կոնկրետ ես դեմ չեմ ձեր ծխելուն։ Ծխեք ինչքան սիրտներդ ուզում է, անուշ լինի ծխածներդ։ Դեմ եմ միայն, երբ ստիպված եմ լինում ուրիշի ծխացրած օդը շնչել։ Իսկ էդ հարցն էլ, մի քիչ դիմացինի նկատմամբ հարգանք ունենալու դեպքում դժվար չի լուծել։  :Wink:

----------

Askalaf (14.01.2010), Elmo (31.03.2009), Ուլուանա (02.04.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վազգ ջան, ինձ չգիտեմ թե ինչու թվում է, թե ենթագիտակցորեն փորձում ես ինքդ քեզ արդարացնել և վերջ: Մենակ էն, որ մարդը կախվածություն ունի էդ ձեռքի և բերանի պարբերական շարժումներից, որոնք ուղեկցվում են ծխի ներհոսքով, եթե նույնիսկ դա վնասակար չլինի, էդ կախվածությունը տեղով արդեն չարիք ա: Իմ կարծիքով մենակ էն մարդն ա ունակ թողնել ծխելը, ով դադարել ա ինքնաարդարացումներ հորինել, կամ ինքն իրեն համոզել, որ չի ուզում թարգել, որ հենց որ ուզենա, միանգամից կթարգի:

----------

Ուլուանա (02.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, ինձ չգիտեմ թե ինչու թվում է, թե ենթագիտակցորեն փորձում ես ինքդ քեզ արդարացնել և վերջ: Մենակ էն, որ մարդը կախվածություն ունի էդ ձեռքի և բերանի պարբերական շարժումներից, որոնք ուղեկցվում են ծխի ներհոսքով, եթե նույնիսկ դա վնասակար չլինի, էդ կախվածությունը տեղով արդեն չարիք ա: Իմ կարծիքով մենակ էն մարդն ա ունակ թողնել ծխելը, ով դադարել ա ինքնաարդարացումներ հորինել, կամ ինքն իրեն համոզել, որ չի ուզում թարգել, որ հենց որ ուզենա, միանգամից կթարգի:


Չէ Բագ ջան չեմ համոզում ինձ: Նշել եմ, որ գիտակցում եմ, որ ծխելը վնասակար ա, բացի առողջական վնասից գումարի ձեռքերի հոտը, բերանից ծխի հոտը, անհարմար վայրերում ծխելու համար տեղ ման գալը, գումարային ծախսը, շորերի վրա մնացած ծխի հոտը, գրպանում միշտ սիգարետ ու լուցկի ման տալու անհարմարությունը:
Բայց էսքանով հանդերձ, ես չեմ ուզում թողնեմ ծխելը: Ինձ պրոցեսը դուր ա գալիս:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.03.2011), Հայկօ (31.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չէ Բագ ջան չեմ համոզում ինձ: Նշել եմ, որ գիտակցում եմ, որ ծխելը վնասակար ա, բացի առողջական վնասից գումարի ձեռքերի հոտը, բերանից ծխի հոտը, անհարմար վայրերում ծխելու համար տեղ ման գալը, գումարային ծախսը, շորերի վրա մնացած ծխի հոտը, գրպանում միշտ սիգարետ ու լուցկի ման տալու անհարմարությունը:


Հա, պարզ ա, որ էսքանը գիտակցում ես:



> Բայց էսքանով հանդերձ, ես չեմ ուզում թողնեմ ծխելը: Ինձ պրոցեսը դուր ա գալիս:


Իսկ սա հենց էն իմ ասած ինքնախաբեության մասն ա: Գիտեմ, որ չես համաձայնի, բայց ես համոզված եմ :Blush:

----------

Askalaf (14.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Գործից գլուխ հանող մարդ: 
> 
> Միանում եմ Amaru -ի ռեպլիկին: Օրինակ ես ըսկի չեմ էլ ուզում ծխելը թողնեմ: Որ ուզենայի չծխող լինեի, հենա չէի սկսի էլի: Եթե սկսել եմ ուրեմն ուզում եմ ծխել: Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ բորոլ ծխողները երազում են թողնել, բայց չեն կարողանում:
> Ինձ հաճելի ա ծխելը, ես սիրում եմ ծխախոտի բուրմունքը, ծխում եմ քիչ, բայց կանոնավոր: Համ էլ ես գիտեմ, որ սիգարետի ծուխը եսիմ ինչ սարսափելի չի մարդու համար: Ավելի սարսափելի բաներ էլ կան: Մենակ ավտովթարից օրեկան ավելի շատ մարդ ա մեռնում, քան ծխելուց:


Ուզում ես ասես` ապրել, ապրել ես քո համար, մեկ էլ մի օր հասկացել ես, որ շատ ես ուզում *ծխող դառնալ*, հատուկ սկսել ես ծխել  :Smile: 
Իսկ իրականում, կան մարդիկ, որ չեն ուզում ծխելը թողնել, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ուզում են ծխել, այլ այն պատճռաով, որ թողնելը չեն կարող...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Թող վայելեն, ես նախանձ մարդ չեմ


Դե ինչ ասեմ, եթե էտքան առատաձեռն տղեք եք, մի նախանձեք, շատ ծխեք, թանկ սիգարետներ ծխեք, թող ձաձաները հարստանան...  :LOL: 

Իսկ դու երբևէ տեսել ես, ինչպես են ծխախոտի ոլորտում զբաղված մարդիկ աշխատում?
Իրենք գիտեն, որ ծխելը խայտառակ վնաս է, բայց տարբեր ձևեր են մտածում, թե ինչպես կարելի է շրջանցել օրենսդրությունը ու ինչ-որ մի գովազդի նոր ձև հնարել ձեր նման "աղա" տղաներին լավ համոզելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Ուզում ես ասես` ապրել, ապրել ես քո համար, մեկ էլ մի օր հասկացել ես, որ շատ ես ուզում *ծխող դառնալ*, հատուկ սկսել ես ծխել 
> Իսկ իրականում, կան մարդիկ, որ չեն ուզում ծխելը թողնել, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ուզում են ծխել, այլ այն պատճռաով, որ թողնելը չեն կարող...


Մոտավորապես հա: Ապրել եմ, ապրել, հետո ուզեցել եմ ծխել, որովհետև պրոցեսը դուրս եկել ա: Նոր ծխել սկսողները գիտեն ինչքան դժվար ա ծխել սովորելը: Շատ ժամանակ ավելի դժվար ա, քան թողնելը: Եթե դուրս չգար, հենց սկզբից չէի չարչարվի ծխել սովորեի: Մարդ կա չարչարվում ա, սովորում, հետո հոգնում ա, ուզում ա թողնի, բայց չի կարողանում: Իսկ ես չեմ հոգնել ծխելուց: Ինձ հիմա էլ ա դուր գալիս խծելը:
Հարց ծխելը թողնել ցանկացողներին: Ո՞վ ա ձեզ ստիպել, որ ծխեք: Ինչի՞ եք սկսել, որ հիմա էլ ուզում եք թողնեք: Կամ ինչի՞ եք ուզում թողնել, եթե սկսել եք:

----------

Քամի (31.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դե ինչ ասեմ, եթե էտքան առատաձեռն տղեք եք, մի նախանձեք, շատ ծխեք, թանկ սիգարետներ ծխեք, թող ձաձաները հարստանան... 
> 
> Իսկ դու երբևէ տեսել ես, ինչպես են ծխախոտի ոլորտում զբաղված մարդիկ աշխատում?
> Իրենք գիտեն, որ ծխելը խայտառակ վնաս է, բայց տարբեր ձևեր են մտածում, թե ինչպես կարելի է շրջանցել օրենսդրությունը ու ինչ-որ մի գովազդի նոր ձև հնարել ձեր նման "աղա" տղաներին լավ համոզելու համար


Անի ջան, ախր չծխելու համար լրիվ հակառակ փաստարկ ես բերում: Էն, որ դրա հետևանքով բիզնես ա զարգանում, մարդիկ աշխատանք են ունենում և այլն, դա էն խիստ սակավաթիվ դրական կողմերից ա ծխելու: 

Կարող ա՞ մուղամով ծխախոտի գովազդ ես անում  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, ախր չծխելու համար լրիվ հակառակ փաստարկ ես բերում: Էն, որ դրա հետևանքով բիզնես ա զարգանում, մարդիկ աշխատանք են ունենում և այլն, դա էն խիստ սակավաթիվ դրական կողմերից ա ծխելու: 
> 
> Կարող ա՞ մուղամով ծխախոտի գովազդ ես անում


Մի հատ լավ առակ կա, ու իմաստուն խոսք դրան հետևող. զենք սարքողին չեն դատապարտում սպանության համար, այլ զենքն օգտագործողին ...
Քանի բոլորին ամեն ինչ ձեռք է տալիս, շարունակեք վայելել...  :Tongue: 
Իսկ իրականում, ես նաև զգացի, որ ծխախոտը ծնում է ագրեսիա և զոմբիացում...  :LOL: 
Բոլոր ծխողները զոմբիների նման ագրեսիվացած վրա են տվել  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

Եկվոր (01.04.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինչ եք ուզում այ մարդ մեզանից :Cool: , թողեք հանգիստ... մեռնենք :LOL:

----------

Kita (31.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

1. Իմ ծխելը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում:
2. Եթե զգում եմ, որ խանգարում ա, հանգցնում եմ:
3. Իմ ծխելը մենակ ինձ ա վնաս:

Էսքանը հաշվի առնելով՝ ինչու՞ եք ստիպում, որ թարգեմ:

----------

Amaru (31.03.2009), Elmo (31.03.2009), Kita (31.03.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> 1. Իմ ծխելը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում:
> 2. Եթե զգում եմ, որ խանգարում ա, հանգցնում եմ:
> 3. Իմ ծխելը մենակ ինձ ա վնաս:
> 
> Էսքանը հաշվի առնելով՝ ինչու՞ եք *ստիպում*, որ թարգեմ:


կարծում եմ` ստիպել բայի իմաստը ինձնից մի քանի միլիոն անգամ ավելի լավ գիտես: Հարց. ով ա քեզ ՍՏԻՊՈՒՄ թարգել
Ֆորումի գրառումները ընդամենը կարող են խորհուրդ, նախատինք ու հորդոր պարունակել, որոնք ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ չի ի կատար ածել, քանզի ոչ ոք հեռաորության վրա չի կարող քեզ ստիպել չծխել:
Արդեն մի քիչ էլ գնա, համաժողովրդական շարժում է սկսելու ի պաշտպանություն խեղճ, նեղված, ճնշված ծողների ու նրանց շահերի պաշտպանության...  :Angry2: 

Ծխողներ ջան, կարող եք շարունակել ծխել, նունիսկ կարող եք կրկնապտակել ձեր ծխելու քանակները, բայց մի բան հիշեք: Ոչ մի մարդ ի վնաս ձեզ չի ասի մի ծխեք: Իսկ հակառակը հնարավոր ա;
Լավ, արդյոք դուք ձեզ էնքան ցածր եք գնահատում /գոնե զուտ մսի ու ոսկորի շուկայական արժեքը/  որ պատրաստ եք այն նվիրաբերել անիմաստ.... :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 1. Իմ ծխելը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում:
> 2. Եթե զգում եմ, որ խանգարում ա, հանգցնում եմ:
> 3. Իմ ծխելը մենակ ինձ ա վնաս:
> 
> Էսքանը հաշվի առնելով՝ ինչու՞ եք ստիպում, որ թարգեմ:


1. Մեկը ինձ ակումբցիների ծխելը շատ տհաճա: Ավելի ճիշտ մենակ ակումբցիների չէ ցանկացած տեղ, երբ կողքս ծխում են, ու ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ եմ լինում նստել այդ սենյակում: Ահավոր զզվում եմ, որ ծխի հոտը կպնումա հագուսիտս, ու մարմնիս: Ու մինչև տուն հասնելը ստիպված ես տանել բուրմունքը:

Ի դեպ պատճառներից մեկն ա, ակումբի հանդիպումներին քիչ գալուս: Շատա եղել զուտ, որ չծխահարվեմ չեմ եկել հանդիպման: 
3. Եթե ուրիշի կողքը ծխում ես իրան էլ ա վնաս, քեզանից էլ շատ:

Ընդհանրապես կողքս եթե չեն ծխում, ինչքան ուզում են թող ծխեն, իմ համար մեկա, ուզում ա օրական փ պաչկա ծխեն, անուշ լինի  :Smile:

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ֆրեյա* ջան, ինձ ստիպում ա թարգել հենց մենակ էն, որ տեսնում եմ, որ դու գրառումից գրառում ավելի ու ավելի ես բորբոքվում, որ աստիճանաբար ավելանում են կարմիր սմայլիկներն ու թանձրանում ա անհանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտը, որ քո առջև ինչ-որ խաչակրաց արշավանք ես տեսնում՝ աշխարհը ծխախոտից ազատելուն ուղղված, ու, չնայած որ քեզ համար մեկ ա, շարունակում ես նյարդերդ քայքայել էս թեմայում: Ու ստիպված ուզում եմ թարգել, որովհետև չեմ ուզում, որ դու սենց ջղայնանաս  :Smile: : Տե՞ս: Ես մտածում եմ քո մասին, դու մտածում ես իմ մասին, ամեն ինչ լավ ա, էլ ի՞նչ ա պետք կատարյալ երջանկության համար, հը՞  :Smile: :

...Մի հատիկ սիգարետ  :LOL: :

----------

Amaru (03.04.2009), Kita (31.03.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Ֆրեյա* ջան, ինձ ստիպում ա թարգել հենց մենակ էն, որ տեսնում եմ, որ դու գրառումից գրառում ավելի ու ավելի ես բորբոքվում, որ աստիճանաբար ավելանում են կարմիր սմայլիկներն ու թանձրանում ա անհանդուրժողականության մթնոլորտը, որ քո առջև ինչ-որ խաչակրաց արշավանք ես տեսնում՝ աշխարհը ծխախոտից ազատելուն ուղղված, ու, չնայած որ քեզ համար մեկ ա, շարունակում ես նյարդերդ քայքայել էս թեմայում: Ու ստիպված ուզում եմ թարգել, որովհետև չեմ ուզում, որ դու սենց ջղայնանաս : Տե՞ս: Ես մտածում եմ քո մասին, դու մտածում ես իմ մասին, ամեն ինչ լավ ա, էլ ի՞նչ ա պետք կատարյալ երջանկության համար, հը՞ :
> 
> ...Մի հատիկ սիգարետ :


իսկականից որ ... հեսա ես էլ գնամ մի հատ  ծխեմ, ներվերս հանգստանան  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ներսես ջան, ես ծխելու կարիք բնավ չունեմ  :Smile: : Ընդամենը պետք ա ասել՝ «մի ծխի» կամ «բալկոն գնա, էլի»  :Smile: : Ասում եմ, է՛լի, ես իմ հաշվին կարամ ծխեմ, բայց կյանքում դիմացինիս հաշվին չեմ ծխի:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Ինչ եք ուզում այ մարդ մեզանից, թողեք հանգիստ... մեռնենք


Կարո՞ղ եմ ենթադրել, որ դու ինձ, առայժմ բոլորովին անծանոթ մի մարդու, կթողնեիր հանգիստ մեռնեի ծայրը սրած մետաղյա շերտը ( դանակ է կոչվում)  ձախ  կրծքապտուկիցս մի քիչ ներքև մարմնիս միջով անցկացնելու միջոցով: Անկախ քո պատասխանից ասեմ, որ ինձ դուր չի գալիս, երբ որոշ մարդիկ ուզում են «հանգիստ մեռնել» թղթի մեջ փաթաթած խոտի այրումից առաջացած գազային նյութը իրենց միջով անցկացնելու միջոցով:  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (01.04.2009), Sambitbaba (17.08.2012)

----------


## Եկվոր

> 1. Իմ ծխելը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում:
> 2. Եթե զգում եմ, որ խանգարում ա, հանգցնում եմ:
> 3. Իմ ծխելը մենակ ինձ ա վնաս:
> 
> Էսքանը հաշվի առնելով՝ ինչու՞ եք ստիպում, որ թարգեմ:


1. Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չեն ուզում, որ դու չծխես ( անկախ նրանից, իրավացի՞ են, թե ոչ),  քո  ծխելը խանգարում է :Smile:  

2. Ծխախոտի գլխավոր առանձնահատկությունը՝ նա քեզ ստիպում է զգալ այն, ինչ ինքն է   ուզում :Smile:  

3. Շատերին կարող եմ թվարկել, բայց ավելի լավ է ձևական ասեմ. վնաս է նրան, ում 
     համար այդ փողով  « Քինդեր սյուրպրիզ» չես գնել (այդ թվում և ինձ)   :Smile: 

     Իսկ թարգել ստիպել եթե կարողանայի, անպայման կստիպեի... :Think:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Լրիվ հայկական ռեակցիա պայքարե՛նք ծխելու դեմ չուզողությամբ


Եթե դու 1. ծխող լինեիր և 2. լինեիր այնպիսին, որ ցանկացած բացասական բան բնութագրում է որպես «հայկական», ես նախ քեզ կխնդրեի թարգել 2. -ը, հետո նոր միայն՝ 1.-ը

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան, ես ծխելու կարիք բնավ չունեմ : Ընդամենը պետք ա ասել՝ «մի ծխի» կամ «բալկոն գնա, էլի» : Ասում եմ, է՛լի, ես իմ հաշվին կարամ ծխեմ, բայց կյանքում դիմացինիս հաշվին չեմ ծխի:


Հայկօ ջան, երբ մեկ երկու ասում ես ու բանի տեղ չի անցնում, արդեն ասում ես ավելի լավա դիմանալ քան թե մի բանը մի քանի անգամ խնդրել: Նենց որ չի անցնում, միակ տարբերակը կամ ծխողներով պայմանավորվեն որ չպիտի ծխեն, կամ էլ մնացածը պիտի նստեն տենց:

Երբ չծխողները այս թեմայում ակտիվ քարոզչություն են ծավալում ծխելու դեմ Ծխողները հիմանակնումում ասում են որ իրենց իրավունքն է կուզեն կծխեն կամ չէ չէ՞: Բայց տենց բաների պատճառներից մեծագույնն էլ հենց ծխողների ծխելնա չխողների չծխելու իրավունքի ոտնահարմամբ: Հիմա ոնց որ շատ օֆիսներումա տենց էլ պետքա տենց տեղեր լինի: Ծխողները գնան ծխեն գան: Ես ինձ անհարմար կզգամ ամեն անգամ հենց մարդը սիգարետ հանի ծխելու ասեմ «կլինի դուրսը ծխես», Էտ հլը կողքդ որ նստածա դեռ հնարավորա իսկ եթե մի քիչ հեռուա սեղանի ծերից ծեր չես գոռա, իսկ քանի որ մեծ մասը չծխողների հարմարվումա, էլ բան չի լինում քան մեծամասնության հետ գնալ, կամ էլ չգնալ:

----------

Արշակ (01.04.2009), Ուլուանա (02.04.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> 3. Իմ ծխելը մենակ ինձ ա վնաս:
> 
> Էսքանը հաշվի առնելով՝ ինչու՞ եք ստիպում, որ թարգեմ:


Հայկօ ջան, ինչի՞ ես մեզ էգոիստի տեղ դրել, ինչի՞ որ քեզ վնաս է, ուրեմն դա մեզ չպե՞տք է մտահոգի։  Բա էլ ուր մնաց ընկերությունը, սերը....

----------

Եկվոր (02.04.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես ինձ անհարմար կզգամ ամեն անգամ հենց մարդը սիգարետ հանի ծխելու ասեմ «կլինի դուրսը ծխես», Էտ հլը կողքդ որ նստածա դեռ հնարավորա իսկ եթե մի քիչ հեռուա սեղանի ծերից ծեր չես գոռա, իսկ քանի որ մեծ մասը չծխողների հարմարվումա, էլ բան չի լինում քան մեծամասնության հետ գնալ, կամ էլ չգնալ:


Ես, չնայած ծխում եմ, բայց չեմ սիրում, երբ որ իմ չծխելու պահին կողքս ծխում են (հատկապես երբ որ ծխում են նեց բան, որից վառած զիբիլի հոտ ա գալիս), դրա համար էլ լավ հասկանում եմ չծխողներին։ Ես նույնես կամաչեի ասել «դուրսը ծխի» կամ նման բան։

Դրա համար եթե առաջին անգամ եմ մի տեղ լինում, հարցնում եմ, թե ո՞րտեղ կարելի ա ծխել… 

Ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ թե չծխողը պետք ա իրա իրավունքները պաշտպանի ծխողներին խնդրելով, որ չծխեն, այլ հակառակը։  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (14.01.2010)

----------


## Anushiki

> Ընկերս ինչ-որ գիրք էր կարդում... ու չգիտեմ ինչ էր գրած բայց միանգամից ու վերջնականապես թողեց ծխելը: Բայց դրա համար ծխողի կամքն էլա պետք: Եթե պետք ա կարող եմ հետաքրքրվել էդ ինչ էր կարդում



Գրքի անունը, եթե հնարավոր է,  խնդրում եմ գրել:

----------


## Գևոր

Եթե չեմ սխալվում "Аллен Карр - Легкий способ бросить курить"
Մեթոդ -*Միանգամյա* օգտագործման համար

Իրականում ծխելու պրոբլեմը *շատ վելի խորն ա* , քան շատերը պատկերացնում են: Հիմնականում նրա արմատները մարդու անձնական *հոգեկան պրոբլեմներն են*: Մինչև դրանք չլուծվեն- մարդը, նույնիսկ թարգելուց հետո, տարիներ անց *էլի կվերադռնա ծխելուն*.

----------


## SDes77

> "Аллен Карр - Легкий способ бросить курить"


Գիրքը ավելի շատ եվրոպացիների համար է նածատեսված, ակցենտը դրված է ծխախոտի թանկության վրա, մեր վրա չի ազդի:
 Եթե Հայաստանի կառավարությունը նիկոտինային բիզնես-մաֆիայի մեջ ներգրավված չլիներ ու մի քիչ ազգի մասին մտածեր, կարելի էր պայքարի համապատասխան մեթոդներ կիրառել, ընդհուպ մինչև ճծխող լինելը աշխատանքի ընդունվելու պայման դնելը: Ամերիկայում հիանալի գործում է:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ամերիկայում հիանալի գործում է:


Կներեք արտահայտությանս, բայց Ամերիկայում ինչ հիմար օրենք ասես կա։ Կարող ա մարդ կա տանը ծխում ա, բայց գործի տեղը կարա չծխի։ Թող ասեն, որ աշխատանքի տեղում ծխել չի կարելի, բայց ո՞ւմ ինչ գործն ա` թե մարդ իրա տանը ինչ ա անում։

Ես ինքս կողմ եմ, որ հասարակական վայրերում ծխելը արգելվի (այդ թվում աշխատավայրերում), բայց միաժամանակ դեմ եմ աբսուրդի հասնող օրենքներին ու պահանջներին։

----------


## Գևոր

*"Аллен Карр - Легкий способ бросить курить"* սա օգտակար կլինի նաև կարդալ բոլոր *Չ*ծխողների համար, հատկապես նրանց համար ովքեր ուզում են պայքարել դրա դեմ, կամ օգնել ծխողներին թողնել : 
Մեթոդը շատ լավ աշխատում է.  հեղինակը ելնում է այն սկզբունքից, որ ծխողները չեն ուզում ու չեն "կարողանում" թարգել որովհետև *ՎԱԽԵՆՈւՄ* են: Ազատվելով էդ վախից ազատվում ես հոգեբանական կախվածությունից:

Մեթոդը իսկապես շատ օգտակար է... մարդիկ դրա օգնությանբ շատ հեշտությամբ թարգում են, բայց ...այն մի անգամ է գործում,  : *Մարդիկ հասկանալով, թե որքան հեշտ է թարգելը, մի քանի ամիս հետո նորից սկսում են ծխել*, հենց ստեղ ա  ծխելու թակարդը.... հետո . հեշտությամբ թարգում են ու այդպես շարունակ.
գրքում տեղ ունի թեթև գիպնոզը:

Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր մտածում են  թե "ծխել թարգելը  դժվար է", անպայման կարդացեք էդ գիրքը:

----------

Մարկիզ (26.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Ես ընդհանրապես ծխախոտ չեմ ծխում, բայց շատ եմ սիրում նարգիլլե։ 
Խնդրում եմ ասեք, էդ առողջության վրա բացասական հետևանքներ թողումա՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Kuk

> Ես ընդհանրապես ծխախոտ չեմ ծխում, բայց շատ եմ սիրում նարգիլլե։ 
> Խնդրում եմ ասեք, էդ առողջության վրա բացասական հետևանքներ թողումա՞՞՞՞՞՞


Եթե ջրի փոխարեն օղի չլցնես, վերևն էլ՝ էն առամատի փոխարեն պլան չդնես, դժվար թե վնաս լինի :Wink:

----------

aerosmith (06.09.2009), Enigmatic (05.09.2009), Ungrateful (05.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես ընդհանրապես ծխախոտ չեմ ծխում, բայց շատ եմ սիրում նարգիլլե։ 
> Խնդրում եմ ասեք, էդ առողջության վրա բացասական հետևանքներ թողումա՞՞՞՞՞՞


Կարդա *սա*։  :Wink: 

Հա, ասեմ, որ кальян-ը նույն նարգիլեն է։

----------

aerosmith (06.09.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

http://b23.ru/sn3m  ծխողների համար, 6րոպե  ուղաակի նայեք:

----------


## Hayazn

> Հարգելի ծխող ֆորումցիներ, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցերին։ Ձեր կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է։
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքով, պե՞տք է պայքարել  ծխախոտի տարածման դեմ՝ համարելով այն վնասակար երևույթ։Պե՞տք է պայքարել չծխողների իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար։Կա՞ն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի այնպիսի տարածված մեթոդներ, որոնք նյարդայնացնում են Ձեզ կամ համարում եք անընդունելի կամ անօգուտ։


Այո  հարկավոր  է  այդ  չարիքի  դեմ  պայքարել  և  անհապաղ :
Իսկ  լավագւյն  միջոցը  արտադրողներից  բարցր  հարկեր  գանձելն  է :

----------


## Elmo

> http://b23.ru/sn3m  ծխողների համար, 6րոպե  ուղաակի նայեք:


Յութուբի վրա լինկ տուր էլի: Էս ձրի ֆայլափոխանակիչներից մարդ մինչև մի բան ա քաշում, ծերանում ա ու ծխել-չծխելու մասին մտածելը ուշ ա դառնում: 48 մեգաբայթը սահմանափակած 40 ԿԲ/վ -ով մինչև քաշեմ, ծխելը կթողնեմ:

----------


## Highlander

> Դա ճի՞շտ է, որ ծխելը  միջոց է հոգսը ժամանակավոր  թոթափելու համար:


Դա ծխողները պարզապես իրենք իրենց համոզում են, որ այդպես է, բայց հայտնի է, որ դա սուտ է...

----------


## Գևոր

ժամանակավոր ինքնախաբեության րոպեներ...

----------


## razmik21

Ես նախկինում ծխել եմ ու բավականին շատ, բայց Փառք Աստծո 1.5 տարի է որ թողել եմ ծխելը ու զարմանում եմ ինքս ինձ վրա, թե ինչպես էի ես ինքս ինձ թունավորում: :Hands Up:

----------

Արևհատիկ (24.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Ես նախկինում ծխել եմ ու բավականին շատ, բայց Փառք Աստծո 1.5 տարի է որ թողել եմ ծխելը ու զարմանում եմ ինքս ինձ վրա, թե ինչպես էի ես ինքս ինձ թունավորում:


Դե բա Ռազմիկ , մի հատ էլ պատմի ոնց ստացվեց, որ թարգեցիր, որ ծխողներն էլ հետևեն քեզ:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում "Аллен Карр - Легкий способ бросить курить"
> Մեթոդ -*Միանգամյա* օգտագործման համար
> 
> Իրականում ծխելու պրոբլեմը *շատ վելի խորն ա* , քան շատերը պատկերացնում են: Հիմնականում նրա արմատները մարդու անձնական *հոգեկան պրոբլեմներն են*: Մինչև դրանք չլուծվեն- մարդը, նույնիսկ թարգելուց հետո, տարիներ անց *էլի կվերադռնա ծխելուն*.


Ուղիղ մի տարուց ավել թարգեցի ծխելը,առանց գրքերի ու խորհուրդների ուղակի մի օր քնից  հելա ու ասացի էլ չեմ ծխում,այդպես տարուց ավել չծխեցի,ու արդեն հինգ ամիս կլինի էլի սկսել եմ ծխել,իհարկե կարայի չծխեի բայց ծխեցի,մի քանի օր առաջ եղբայրս ասաց խի՞ չես թարգում մեկա կարաս,ասացի չեմ ուզում,ինձ դուրա գալիս ծխելը:
Ով էլ ուզի կարա թարգի առանց գրքերի,միայն կամք է պետք:

----------


## Գևոր

Երևի մենակ նոր "սկսնակ" ծխողները չէին ուզենա թարգել, դեռ նոր են փորձում և " դրա կաիրքը չունեն". *բայց ցանկացած ծխող հոգու խորքում կուզենար թարգեր ու ապրեր այնպես,կարծես երբեք չի ծխել.*

*Որ ծնողը կուզենար, որ իր երեխան ծխող լինի?* 

ինչքան էլ չուզենանք թարգել ու ասենք "մեզ դուր ա գալիս ծխելը", մեկ ա...հոգու խորքում վախենում ենք թարգել ու  ամբողջ կյանքը ապրել առանց ծխախոտի: 

*Իսկ չգիտակցված վախը գիտակցության կողմից ձևավորվում ա որպես ցանկություն, կամ թարգելու կարիք չի ստեղծում...

մինչև բանը-բանից կանցնի...*

----------

Askalaf (14.01.2010), tigranmj (13.01.2010)

----------


## Vaho

2003 թվականի, մայիսից ծխելը թարգեցի, դրանից առաջ 14 տարի ծղել եմ, ու չեք պատկերացնում երկար ծղելուց հետո ինչ լավա որ թարգում ես, հիմա արդեն երկու ամիսա նորից ծղում եմ, ու ընեց եմ ափսոսում որ նորից սկսել եմ ծղել, մեկ մեկ էլ մտածում եմ երանի մի օր զարթնեմ տենամ էս երկու ամիսը երազ էր, որ չեմ ծղել, չեք պատկերացնում թե իչքան եմ ափսոսում որ համարյա 7 տարի չծղելուց հետո նորից սկսեցի ծղել, հիմի ամեն բան անում եմ որ թարգեմ, բայց առայժմ չի ստացվում, ուզում եմ հիշեմ թե էն ժամանակ ոնց արեցի որ թարգեցի, բայց չի ստացվում էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր, բայց ես իմ առաջ նպատակ եմ դրել որ շատ շուտով մեկա թարգելու եմ, այնպես որ եթե կան մարդիկ որ նոր են սկսել, ավելի լավ կլինի քանի ուշ չի դադարեցնել, սրա մեջ դուր գալու բան չկա, մենք մեր ձեռքով մեզ թունավորում ենք :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> 2003 թվականի, մայիսից ծխելը թարգեցի, դրանից առաջ 14 տարի ծղել եմ, ու չեք պատկերացնում երկար ծղելուց հետո ինչ լավա որ թարգում ես, հիմա արդեն երկու ամիսա նորից ծղում եմ, ու ընեց եմ ափսոսում որ նորից սկսել եմ ծղել, մեկ մեկ էլ մտածում եմ երանի մի օր զարթնեմ տենամ էս երկու ամիսը երազ էր, որ չեմ ծղել, չեք պատկերացնում թե իչքան եմ ափսոսում որ համարյա 7 տարի չծղելուց հետո նորից սկսեցի ծղել, հիմի ամեն բան անում եմ որ թարգեմ, բայց առայժմ չի ստացվում, ուզում եմ հիշեմ թե էն ժամանակ ոնց արեցի որ թարգեցի, բայց չի ստացվում էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր, բայց ես իմ առաջ նպատակ եմ դրել որ շատ շուտով մեկա թարգելու եմ, այնպես որ եթե կան մարդիկ որ նոր են սկսել, ավելի լավ կլինի քանի ուշ չի դադարեցնել, սրա մեջ դուր գալու բան չկա, մենք մեր ձեռքով մեզ թունավորում ենք


Ապեր գիտեմ որ առողջությանը լավ չի,բայց իրականում ինձ հաճելիա այ երբ կզգամ որ զզվել եմ  կփոձեմ թարգել:

----------


## zanazan

> 2003 թվականի, մայիսից ծխելը թարգեցի, դրանից առաջ 14 տարի ծղել եմ, ու չեք պատկերացնում երկար ծղելուց հետո ինչ լավա որ թարգում ես, հիմա արդեն երկու ամիսա նորից ծղում եմ, ու ընեց եմ ափսոսում որ նորից սկսել եմ ծղել, մեկ մեկ էլ մտածում եմ երանի մի օր զարթնեմ տենամ էս երկու ամիսը երազ էր, որ չեմ ծղել, չեք պատկերացնում թե իչքան եմ ափսոսում որ համարյա 7 տարի չծղելուց հետո նորից սկսեցի ծղել, հիմի ամեն բան անում եմ որ թարգեմ, բայց առայժմ չի ստացվում, ուզում եմ հիշեմ թե էն ժամանակ ոնց արեցի որ թարգեցի, բայց չի ստացվում էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր, բայց ես իմ առաջ նպատակ եմ դրել որ շատ շուտով մեկա թարգելու եմ, այնպես որ եթե կան մարդիկ որ նոր են սկսել, ավելի լավ կլինի քանի ուշ չի դադարեցնել, սրա մեջ դուր գալու բան չկա, մենք մեր ձեռքով մեզ թունավորում ենք


Ետ ափսոսելու իրավիճակում ինքս մի քանի անգամ հայտնվել եմ...ահավոր տհաճ զգացում ա..
ՈՒ հետաքրքիրը էնա,  որ ամեն հաջորդ  թարգելը ավելի դժվար է քան նախորդը, քանի որ հոգու խորքում գիտակցում ես որ սա ել վերջինը չի....
Մի հատ գիրք կա, ռուսերեն, կարող եմ տալ կարդաս եթե դեռ չես կարդացել, մի անգամից կթարգես 100%...
Ես էս անգամ  մի ամիս ա ինչ թարգել եմ, բայց ի տարբերություն նախորդ անգամների, տենց նպատակ ու որորշում չէյ կայացրել , որ "երկուշաբթի օրվանից ել չեմ ծխելու..."
Ուղակի սկսեցի չծխել, ու ել առավոտները են զզվելի հազը չկա, ու սրտծակոց չկա, ու տենց լիքը վատ բաներ չկան...ու ամեն անգամ որ նորից ուզում եմ ծխեմ, ինքս ինձ մի հատ հարց եմ տալիս, ինչ է տալի ետ ծխելը ինձ այս պահին ու ինչ է վերցնում ինձնից..մինչև հարցին պատասխանում եմ, ծխելու ցանկությունը կորում է :Wink:

----------


## Գևոր

Ծխելու պրոցեսում անըդհատ մտածում ես թարգելու մասին, 

Իսկ երբ թարգել ես ու ուզզում ես ծխել, *հիշի էն գարշելի կախվածության օրերը, երբ անըդհատ որոշում էիր թարգել ու չէր ստացվում:* 
Ճիշտն ասած, ես էդքան առողջության մասին չեմ մտածում , որքան էդ ստրկությունից ազատ լինելու գիտակցումից: 
*Ոչ մի բան չի համեմատվում դրա հետ: Երբ ազատ ես էդ խղճուկ կախվածությունից !*

----------


## Katka

> Ծխելու պրոցեսում անըդհատ մտածում ես թարգելու մասին, 
> 
> Իսկ երբ թարգել ես ու ուզզում ես ծխել, *հիշի էն գարշելի կախվածության օրերը, երբ անըդհատ որոշում էիր թարգել ու չէր ստացվում:* 
> Ճիշտն ասած, ես էդքան առողջության մասին չեմ մտածում , որքան էդ ստրկությունից ազատ լինելու գիտակցումից: 
> *Ոչ մի բան չի համեմատվում դրա հետ: Երբ ազատ ես էդ խղճուկ կախվածությունից !*


Տեսնես ախպերս էսքան բան մտածում է օրը երկու տուփ ծխելուց: Իսկ ընդհանրապես շրջապատիս եւ ոչ մի ծխող չբացատրեց ՝ ինչու՞ է ծխում:

----------


## tigranmj

> չեմ կար պնդեմ, որ ծխողի թոքերը չծխողինից առողջ են դա այդպես չէ, բայց ես իմ թոքերը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ եմ տեսել: Ոչ մի սարսափելի մոխրագոյացումներ չկան: չգիտեմ էդ նկարները ինչ կարգի ծխող, հիվանդ մարդու թոքեր են: Ծայրահեղություններ են: 
> Իսկ եթե չծխեմ ու մեռնեմ սրտի կաթվածից, կամ հրազենից, կամ ավտովթարից, կամ հաստ աղիի չարօրակ ուռուցքից, կամ վախից, բարձրությունից ընկնելուց, ծեծից, ինսուլտից, տրոմբից.....
> կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ տենց չի, ոնց նկարագրում են:


Elmo ջան, ծխել/չծխելը ամենեվին մեռնելու կամ ապրելու հարց չի, այլ ապրել անորակ կամ որակյալ ու առողջ կյանքով։

----------

Askalaf (14.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Elmo ջան, ծխել/չծխելը ամենեվին մեռնելու կամ ապրելու հարց չի, այլ ապրել անորակ կամ որակյալ ու առողջ կյանքով։


Ուրեմն իմ կյանքը անորակա՞ :LOL:

----------


## tigranmj

> չեմ կար պնդեմ, որ ծխողի թոքերը չծխողինից առողջ են դա այդպես չէ, բայց ես իմ թոքերը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ եմ տեսել: Ոչ մի սարսափելի մոխրագոյացումներ չկան: չգիտեմ էդ նկարները ինչ կարգի ծխող, հիվանդ մարդու թոքեր են: Ծայրահեղություններ են: 
> Իսկ եթե չծխեմ ու մեռնեմ սրտի կաթվածից, կամ հրազենից, կամ ավտովթարից, կամ հաստ աղիի չարօրակ ուռուցքից, կամ վախից, բարձրությունից ընկնելուց, ծեծից, ինսուլտից, տրոմբից.....
> կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ տենց չի, ոնց նկարագրում են:





> Նույնը չի: Ծխելուց ես հաճույք եմ ստանում, իսկ խազեր քաշելուց ու չարդելուց՝ ոչ: Եթե ինձ հաճելի լիներ մեքենայի վրա խազեր քաշելը, մանրից չարդելը, ուրեմն մեծ հաճույքով կքաշեի, կջարդեի: Որ վթարի ժամանակ չմտածեի «ես ափսոսացի իմ հաճույքի համար մի խազ քաշեմ, բայց հենա խփեցին ու միանգամից ջարդեցին»


Ամենամեծ շփոթությունը ծխողների մոտ հենց այն է, որ նրանք ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ, որ ծխելը հաճույք է պատճառում։ Այ հիշիր երբ դու առաջին անգամ փորձել ես ծխել․ համն անտանելի էր ու զզվելի, անպայման հազացած կլինես, գլուխդ պտտված ու էլ չեմ ասում սրտխառնոցի մասին  :Bad: ։ Իսկ դու ասում ես հաճելի․․․

Հա ու մոռացա, արդյո՞ք դու առաջին անգամ ծխելուց մտածել ես, որ ծխելու ես ամբողջ կյանքում (կամ համենայն դեպս երկար տարիներ ։) )

----------


## tigranmj

> Ուրեմն իմ կյանքը անորակա՞


Հաշվի առնելով տարիքդ, կարող եմ դատել, որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ չի, որ ծխում ես։ Բայց եթե շարունակես ծխել, ապա այդքան էլ երկար ժամանակ չի պահանջվի, որպեսզի հասկանաս թե ինչքան է ծխելն ազդում քո կյանքի որակի վրա։

----------


## Gayl

> Հաշվի առնելով տարիքդ, կարող եմ դատել, որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ չի, որ ծխում ես։ Բայց եթե շարունակես ծխել, ապա այդքան էլ երկար ժամանակ չի պահանջվի, որպեսզի հասկանաս թե ինչքան է ծխելն ազդում քո կյանքի որակի վրա։


Հա երկար չի, բայց դե էտքան ծանր տանել էլ պետք չի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր գիտեմ որ առողջությանը լավ չի,բայց իրականում ինձ հաճելիա այ երբ կզգամ որ զզվել եմ  կփոձեմ թարգել:


Էհ, Գայլ ախպեր, առաջ ես էլ էի այդպես մտածում, հաճելի էր ծխելը, ու երբ ուզում էի՝ չէի ծխում, բայց էսօր համ զգում եմ ծխելու բացասական ազդեցությունը, համ էլ առաջվա պես հաճելի չի, համ էլ չեմ կարում թարգեմ :Sad:

----------

tigranmj (13.01.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Էհ, Գայլ ախպեր, առաջ ես էլ էի այդպես մտածում, հաճելի էր ծխելը, ու երբ ուզում էի՝ չէի ծխում, բայց էսօր համ զգում եմ ծխելու բացասական ազդեցությունը, համ էլ առաջվա պես հաճելի չի, համ էլ չեմ կարում թարգեմ


Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, համ ասում ես հաճելի չի, համ էլ չես կարում թարգե՞ս:  :Think:  
Ուղղակի ես մտածում եմ, որ մարդ անում ա էն , ինչ իրա համար հաճելի ա  :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (13.01.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, համ ասում ես հաճելի չի, համ էլ չես կարում թարգե՞ս:  
> Ուղղակի ես մտածում եմ, որ մարդ անում ա էն , ինչ իրա համար հաճելի ա


Սկզբում կարծում եմ հետաքրքրությունից են ծխում. մեծ երևալու և նման բաներ.... հետո կամաց կամաց դառնում ա կախվածություն: Ի դեպ միանգամից թողնելը ևս վտանգավոր է առողջության համար: Կարծումեմ եթե ուզում են թողնե՝լ պետք է դա անել աստիճանաբար. հնարավոր հետևանքներից խուսափելու համար:

----------

Ֆոտոն (13.01.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Սկզբում կարծում եմ հետաքրքրությունից են ծխում. մեծ երևալու և նման բաներ.... հետո կամաց կամաց դառնում ա կախվածություն: Ի դեպ միանգամից թողնելը ևս վտանգավոր է առողջության համար: Կարծումեմ եթե ուզում են թողնե՝լ պետք է դա անել աստիճանաբար. հնարավոր հետևանքներից խուսափելու համար:


Օրինակ գիտեմ, որ ծխելը միանգամից  թարգելու դեպքում սկսում են չաղանալ:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Օրինակ գիտեմ, որ ծխելը միանգամից  թարգելու դեպքում սկսում են չաղանալ:


Բացի դա սկսվում են խնդիրներ կապված ատամների և բերանի խոռոչի հետ:

----------


## Elmo

> Ամենամեծ շփոթությունը ծխողների մոտ հենց այն է, որ նրանք ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ, որ ծխելը հաճույք է պատճառում։ Այ հիշիր երբ դու առաջին անգամ փորձել ես ծխել․ համն անտանելի էր ու զզվելի, անպայման հազացած կլինես, գլուխդ պտտված ու էլ չեմ ասում սրտխառնոցի մասին ։ Իսկ դու ասում ես հաճելի․․․
> 
> Հա ու մոռացա, արդյո՞ք դու առաջին անգամ ծխելուց մտածել ես, որ ծխելու ես ամբողջ կյանքում (կամ համենայն դեպս երկար տարիներ ։) )


Ճիշտն ասած ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ մտածել ծխելուց: Ծխել եմ, պրեցեսը դուրս եկել ա, ես էլ շարունակել եմ ծխել: Եթե դուրս չգար, հո մազոխիստ չե՞մ, որ շարունակեի ծխել: Մանավանդ, որ սիգարետը փող արժի: Հենա մի հատ պլեթ կառնեի ու ձրի ինձ կխարազանեի էլի:
Ճիշտ ա ծխելու բացասական կողմերը շատ են: Հագուստից ու մատներից սիգարետի հոտ, անհարմար տեղերում երկար առանց ծխելու մնալուց ներվայնանալ(օրինակ 3 ժամանոց կինոսեանսին), գումարային վնաս, առողջության վնաս, բայց լավ բան էլ կա, որ ծխում ենք էլի:
Լավ բան ասածը էդքան էլ բարիք ի նկատի չունեմ: Պարզապես սովորույթ ա ու օրգանիզմի պահանջ, որը արդեն մտել ա կյանքի ու առօրյաի մեջ:
Թողնելու մասին չեմ մտածում: Մի կողմից էլ էդ էլ ա առողջության ու ներվերի հաշվին: Իսկ առողջության հաշվին թողնելը, վնասով ծխելուց վատ ա:

----------

Askalaf (15.01.2010), Life (13.01.2010), Ungrateful (13.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Օրինակ գիտեմ, որ ծխելը միանգամից  թարգելու դեպքում սկսում են չաղանալ:


Ըտենց բան իմ մոտ չի նկատվել, միանգամից չծխեցի մոտ մեկ տարի ու չչաղացա:

----------


## Gayl

> Էհ, Գայլ ախպեր, առաջ ես էլ էի այդպես մտածում, հաճելի էր ծխելը, ու երբ ուզում էի՝ չէի ծխում, բայց էսօր համ զգում եմ ծխելու բացասական ազդեցությունը, համ էլ առաջվա պես հաճելի չի, համ էլ չեմ կարում թարգեմ


Դե իմ փորձից եմ ասում ուզեցի թարգեցի, չնայած պատճառը այլ էր բայց արեցի ու ասեմ գելի տանջանքների եմ առաժանացել :LOL:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Թողնելու մասին չեմ մտածում: Մի կողմից էլ էդ էլ ա առողջության ու ներվերի հաշվին: Իսկ առողջության հաշվին թողնելը, վնասով ծխելուց վատ ա:


 Ծխելը թողնելն առողջությանը վնաս ա՞:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Ըտենց բան իմ մոտ չի նկատվել, միանգամից չծխեցի մոտ մեկ տարի ու չչաղացա:


Դե ես իմ երևի մարդուց ա կախված, իմ հարազատների մոտ ես դա նկատել եմ:

----------

Gayl (13.01.2010)

----------


## tigranmj

> Ետ ափսոսելու իրավիճակում ինքս մի քանի անգամ հայտնվել եմ...ահավոր տհաճ զգացում ա..
> ՈՒ հետաքրքիրը էնա,  որ ամեն հաջորդ  թարգելը ավելի դժվար է քան նախորդը, քանի որ հոգու խորքում գիտակցում ես որ սա ել վերջինը չի....
> Մի հատ գիրք կա, ռուսերեն, կարող եմ տալ կարդաս եթե դեռ չես կարդացել, մի անգամից կթարգես 100%...
> Ես էս անգամ  մի ամիս ա ինչ թարգել եմ, բայց ի տարբերություն նախորդ անգամների, տենց նպատակ ու որորշում չէյ կայացրել , որ "երկուշաբթի օրվանից ել չեմ ծխելու..."
> Ուղակի սկսեցի չծխել, ու ել առավոտները են զզվելի հազը չկա, ու սրտծակոց չկա, ու տենց լիքը վատ բաներ չկան...ու ամեն անգամ որ նորից ուզում եմ ծխեմ, ինքս ինձ մի հատ հարց եմ տալիս, ինչ է տալի ետ ծխելը ինձ այս պահին ու ինչ է վերցնում ինձնից..մինչև հարցին պատասխանում եմ, ծխելու ցանկությունը կորում է


Ենթադրում եմ, որ Ալեն Կառի գրքի հետ ես :Wink:

----------


## tigranmj

Գիտե՞ք թե ինչու է ծխողներին թվում, թե ծխելը հաճելի է.

Ծխելու ցանկությունը, բացի հոգեբանական կախվածությունից, նաև ֆիզիկական կախվածություն է, ֆիզիկական կախվածություն՝ նիկոտին կոչված թույնից:
Ժամանակի ընթացքում օրգանիզմում առաջանում է նիկոտինային կախվածություն ու երբ գալիս է հերթական ծխելու ժամանակը կամ առաջանում է նիկոտինային քաղց, մարդու մատ առաջանում է ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ. չեն գտնում իրենց տեղը, նյարդայնանում են, ուղեղի մի մեծ մաս մտածում է միայն ծխելու մասին: Ու երբ ծխում են հերթական ծխախոտը, մասամբ բավարարում են նիկոտինային քաղցը ու հետևաբար զգում են թեթևություն: Եվ հենց այստեղ է, որ նրանց թվում է, թե ծխախոտը հաճույք պատճառեց, բայց իրականում ծխախոտը ընդամենը թեթևացրեց իր իսկ կողմից առաջացրած դիսկոմֆորտը և նախապատրաստեց հաջորդ ցիկլին ու ամեն մի ցիկլից հետո այդ քաղցը մի փոքր ավելին է լինում քան նախորդը:
Ի դեպ չծխող մարդիկ մշտապես զգում են այդ թեթևությունը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Թեման ժամանակն ա վերանվանելու՝ "Նոտացիաներ և խելոք խորհուրդներ ծխողներին":

----------

Սերխիո (13.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հիմա, օրինակ, ես եմ.

Սկսել եմ ծխել, որովհետև դուրըս եկել ա: Ոչ խեղդել ա, ոչ ստիպված եմ եղել, ոչ ինքնահաստատվելու խնդիր ա եղել, ոչ էլ մեծ երևալու: Շարունակում եմ ծխել, որովհետև դուրըս գալիս ա: Երբ մի երկու օր չեմ ծխում, ո՛չ դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում, ո՛չ իմ տեղը չեմ գտնում, ո՛չ էլ նյարդայնանում եմ: Սխալ ե՞մ ծխում, փաստորեն  :LOL: :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թեման ժամանակն ա վերանվանելու՝ "Նոտացիաներ և խելոք խորհուրդներ ծխողներին":


Հա էլի: Հեսա թեմա եմ բացելու՝ «Հարցեր չծխողներին», ու սկսեմ բարոյապես ճնշել  :Jpit: :

----------


## Jarre

Հայկ ջան, ծխող չծխողի խնդիրը չի։
Օրինակ կոնկրետ ես էս հարցում նոտացիա կարդում եմ, քանի որ առանց էն էլ ապականված միջավայրում ենք ապրում, իսկ ծխելը հեչ չի օգնում ավելի առողջ լինելուն։ Ու ավելին, վատ է ազդում շրջապատի մարդկանց վրա։

Ու մի բան էլ, որպես առաջվա ծխող. եթե ծխելը պահանջ չի, կախվածություն չի, բա ինչի՞ համար ենք ծխում։ Չէ՞ որ դրանից ինչ որ մի բան կա, որ չենք ուզում/կարում հրաժարվել։

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ճիշտն ասած ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ մտածել ծխելուց: Ծխել եմ, պրեցեսը դուրս եկել ա, ես էլ շարունակել եմ ծխել: Եթե դուրս չգար, հո մազոխիստ չե՞մ, որ շարունակեի ծխել: Մանավանդ, որ սիգարետը փող արժի: Հենա մի հատ պլեթ կառնեի ու ձրի ինձ կխարազանեի էլի:
> Ճիշտ ա ծխելու բացասական կողմերը շատ են: Հագուստից ու մատներից սիգարետի հոտ, անհարմար տեղերում երկար առանց ծխելու մնալուց ներվայնանալ(օրինակ 3 ժամանոց կինոսեանսին), գումարային վնաս, առողջության վնաս, բայց *լավ բան էլ կա*, որ ծխում ենք էլի:
> Լավ բան ասածը էդքան էլ բարիք ի նկատի չունեմ: Պարզապես սովորույթ ա ու օրգանիզմի պահանջ, որը արդեն մտել ա կյանքի ու առօրյաի մեջ:
> Թողնելու մասին չեմ մտածում: Մի կողմից էլ էդ էլ ա առողջության ու ներվերի հաշվին: Իսկ առողջության հաշվին թողնելը, վնասով ծխելուց վատ ա:


համաձայն եմ  ետ մտքի հետ, մեկ -մեկ ենքան լավ ընկերա լինում

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գիտե՞ք թե ինչու է ծխողներին թվում, թե ծխելը հաճելի է.


*tigranmj*, դու ծխող ե՞ս: Կամ դու բոլոր ծխողներն ե՞ս: Ինչու՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե գիտես, թե ինչ ա ուրիշներին թվում, կամ ինչ ա ուրիշներին հաճելի: «Հաճույք» ՍՊԸ հիմնի, օգտակար խորհուրդների տրաֆիկինգ արա, գոնե մի օգուտ կլինի  :Jpit: :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ ջան, ծխող չծխողի խնդիրը չի։
> Օրինակ կոնկրետ ես էս հարցում նոտացիա կարդում եմ, քանի որ առանց էն էլ ապականված միջավայրում ենք ապրում, իսկ ծխելը հեչ չի օգնում ավելի առողջ լինելուն։ Ու ավելին, վատ է ազդում շրջապատի մարդկանց վրա։
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ, որպես առաջվա ծխող. եթե ծխելը պահանջ չի, կախվածություն չի, բա ինչի՞ համար ենք ծխում։ Չէ՞ որ դրանից ինչ որ մի բան կա, որ չենք ուզում/կարում հրաժարվել։


Միջավայրի մասին. եթե ինձ խնդրում են չծխել, կամ հասկացնում են, որ խանգարում ա, բնականաբար՝ կամ հանգցնում եմ, կամ էլ գնում եմ ուրիշ տեղ եմ ծխում: Հո ինչ-որ մեկի ինադու՞ չես ծխում: Բայց դրա համար պիտի էդքան բանը ինձ ասեն: Թե չէ մեկ-մեկ լինում ա՝ նստում-նստում են, հետո ավելի ուշ բողոքում են, որ ծխից նահատակվեցին. թող ասեին: Եթե ձեն չեն հանում, ուրեմն իրանց համար մեկ ա:

Պահանջի ու կախվածության մասին. համով ուտելիք ուտելն էլ պահանջ ու կախվածություն չի, առանց սեքսի էլ կարելի ա ցանկության դեպքում յոլա գնալ, առանց լողանալու էլ: Ծխում եմ, որովհետև ինձ դուր ա գալիս, վերևում արդեն ասել եմ  :Smile: :

----------


## Jarre

> Միջավայրի մասին. եթե ինձ խնդրում են չծխել, կամ հասկացնում են, որ խանգարում ա, բնականաբար՝ կամ հանգցնում եմ, կամ էլ գնում եմ ուրիշ տեղ եմ ծխում: Հո ինչ-որ մեկի ինադու՞ չես ծխում: Բայց դրա համար պիտի էդքան բանը ինձ ասեն: Թե չէ մեկ-մեկ լինում ա՝ նստում-նստում են, հետո ավելի ուշ բողոքում են, որ ծխից նահատակվեցին. թող ասեին: Եթե ձեն չեն հանում, ուրեմն իրանց համար մեկ ա:


Մալադեց, որովհետև շատերը թքած ունեն....
Բայց ես հիմնականում ոչ թե նկատի ունեի շրջապատի վրա վատ ազդելը, այլ հենց անձամբ ծխողի։ 




> Պահանջի ու կախվածության մասին. համով ուտելիք ուտելն էլ պահանջ ու կախվածություն չի, առանց սեքսի էլ կարելի ա ցանկության դեպքում յոլա գնալ, առանց լողանալու էլ: Ծխում եմ, որովհետև ինձ դուր ա գալիս, վերևում արդեն ասել եմ :


Հայկօ ջան, բայց համասեռ համեմատություն չի, որովհետև ուտելիքն ու ծխախոտը շա՜տ տարբեր բաներ են։ Ուտում են ապրելու համար, իսկ ծխում՝ կյանքը կարճացնելու ու առողջությունը քայքայելու։

Բայց իհարկե, բնականաբար, տրամաբանորեն, անտարակույս, անկասկած.... ոնց ուզեք... պրոստո կարծիքս եմ գրում ու մանրից ցվրվում  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012)

----------


## tigranmj

> Հիմա, օրինակ, ես եմ.
> 
> Սկսել եմ ծխել, որովհետև դուրըս եկել ա: Ոչ խեղդել ա, ոչ ստիպված եմ եղել, ոչ ինքնահաստատվելու խնդիր ա եղել, ոչ էլ մեծ երևալու: Շարունակում եմ ծխել, որովհետև դուրըս գալիս ա: Երբ մի երկու օր չեմ ծխում, ո՛չ դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում, ո՛չ իմ տեղը չեմ գտնում, ո՛չ էլ նյարդայնանում եմ: Սխալ ե՞մ ծխում, փաստորեն :


Լավ եթե այդքան լավ բանա ծխելը, ապա փորձեք հարցնել ցանկացած ծխողի, որն ասում է, թե դուր է գալիս ծխելը, արդյո՞ք կուզենար, որ իր երեխաները ծխող դառնային։

----------


## tigranmj

> Միջավայրի մասին. եթե ինձ խնդրում են չծխել, կամ հասկացնում են, որ խանգարում ա, բնականաբար՝ կամ հանգցնում եմ, կամ էլ գնում եմ ուրիշ տեղ եմ ծխում: Հո ինչ-որ մեկի ինադու՞ չես ծխում: Բայց դրա համար պիտի էդքան բանը ինձ ասեն: Թե չէ մեկ-մեկ լինում ա՝ նստում-նստում են, հետո ավելի ուշ բողոքում են, որ ծխից նահատակվեցին. թող ասեին: Եթե ձեն չեն հանում, ուրեմն իրանց համար մեկ ա:
> 
> Պահանջի ու կախվածության մասին. համով ուտելիք ուտելն էլ պահանջ ու կախվածություն չի, առանց սեքսի էլ կարելի ա ցանկության դեպքում յոլա գնալ, առանց լողանալու էլ: Ծխում եմ, որովհետև ինձ դուր ա գալիս, վերևում արդեն ասել եմ :


Ծխիր ինչքան սիրտդ ուզում է, անուշ լինի :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, բայց համասեռ համեմատություն չի, որովհետև ուտելիքն ու ծխախոտը շա՜տ տարբեր բաներ են։ Ուտում են ապրելու համար, իսկ ծխում՝ կյանքը կարճացնելու ու առողջությունը քայքայելու։


Մի հատ լավ կինո կար, Բրյուս Ուիլիսն էլ էր խաղում: Ուրեմն երբ Բրյուրսին ինչ-որ մեկը ասում ա, որ ամեն օր մեկ ժամ արած մարմնամարզությունը մեկ ժամով երկարացնում ա մարդու կյանքը, ինքը տրամաբանական պատասխան ա տալիս. «ինչի՞ս ա պետք էդ մի ժամը, եթե ես էդ պիտի ծախսեմ մարմնամարզության վրա»  :Jpit: : Առողջությունիցս չեմ բողոքում, մեռնելուց էլ մեկ ա ավտոյի տակ եմ ընգնելու մեռնեմ (մաքսիմում՝ ավիակատաստրոֆա, էսօր եմ հղացել էս հանճարեղ միտքը), հիմա ինչու՞ չծխեմ  :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.01.2010), Gayl (14.01.2010), Kita (14.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.01.2010), Մանուլ (14.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ եթե այդքան լավ բանա ծխելը, ապա փորձեք հարցնել ցանկացած ծխողի, որն ասում է, թե դուր է գալիս ծխելը, արդյո՞ք կուզենար, որ իր երեխաները ծխող դառնային։


Եթե տարիքն ա թող ծխի:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի հատ լավ կինո կար, Բրյուս Ուիլիսն էլ էր խաղում: Ուրեմն երբ Բրյուրսին ինչ-որ մեկը ասում ա, որ ամեն օր մեկ ժամ արած մարմնամարզությունը մեկ ժամով երկարացնում ա մարդու կյանքը, ինքը տրամաբանական պատասխան ա տալիս. «ինչի՞ս ա պետք էդ մի ժամը, եթե ես էդ պիտի ծախսեմ մարմնամարզության վրա» : Առողջությունիցս չեմ բողոքում, մեռնելուց էլ մեկ ա ավտոյի տակ եմ ընգնելու մեռնեմ (մաքսիմում՝ ավիակատաստրոֆա, էսօր եմ հղացել էս հանճարեղ միտքը), հիմա ինչու՞ չծխեմ :


 Բայց կարողա ուզում ես փողոցն անցնես ու էտ պահին սիգարետդ ուզում ես կպցնես, աչքդ քցում ես տենաս զաժիգալկեն վառվելա ու էտ պահին առը հա քեզ ավտովթար, հիմա արժի՞ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## tigranmj

> *tigranmj*, դու ծխող ե՞ս: Կամ դու բոլոր ծխողներն ե՞ս: Ինչու՞ ա քեզ թվում, թե գիտես, թե ինչ ա ուրիշներին թվում, կամ ինչ ա ուրիշներին հաճելի: «Հաճույք» ՍՊԸ հիմնի, օգտակար խորհուրդների տրաֆիկինգ արա, գոնե մի օգուտ կլինի :


Հայկօ, ես 16 տարի ծխել եմ, ու վերջապես թողել եմ ծխելը։ Շփվել եմ ու էլի շփվում եմ բազմաթիվ ծխողների հետ։ Կարդացել եմ բազմաթիվ հոդվածներ ծխելու մասին, ու իմ գրած կարծիքները ինքս չեմ բացահայտել։

Ու եթե քեզ թվումա, թե ես խնդիր եմ դրել իմ առաջ, որ քեզ կամ ուրիշ ծխողներին համոզեմ թարգեն, դու չարաչար սխալվում ես։ Ծխիր ինչքան ուզում ես, դու գիտես, ինձ ինչ  :LOL: ։
Ես ուղղակի գրում եմ իմ կարծիքը, որը հուսով եմ կօգնի այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ուզում են թողել ծխելը։

----------


## Jarre

> Մի հատ լավ կինո կար, Բրյուս Ուիլիսն էլ էր խաղում: Ուրեմն երբ Բրյուրսին ինչ-որ մեկը ասում ա, որ ամեն օր մեկ ժամ արած մարմնամարզությունը մեկ ժամով երկարացնում ա մարդու կյանքը, ինքը տրամաբանական պատասխան ա տալիս. «ինչի՞ս ա պետք էդ մի ժամը, եթե ես էդ պիտի ծախսեմ մարմնամարզության վրա» : Առողջությունիցս չեմ բողոքում, մեռնելուց էլ մեկ ա ավտոյի տակ եմ ընգնելու մեռնեմ (մաքսիմում՝ ավիակատաստրոֆա, էսօր եմ հղացել էս հանճարեղ միտքը), հիմա ինչու՞ չծխեմ :


Ֆիլմերից խոսացիր հիշեցի։ Մի ֆիլմում գլխավոր հերոսը ընկերոջը խորհուրդ է տալիս՝ «Գցի ծխելը, քանի ինքը քեզ չի գցել»  :Wink: 

ՀԳ. «Հարամ անենք ակցիա»-ի շրջանակներում. «Ծխելու դեմ խոսելը և բժշկական հաշվետվությունները դեռ ոչ մեկի չեն դրդել թարգել ծխելը, բայց զատո շատերին հարամ են արել»  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

Ես ծխող չեմ ու մի հարց ունեմ, ծխողներ ջան լավ ծխում եք դա ձեր գործնա, բայց ինչու եք մեզ էլ թունավորում, իսկ մատաղ սերնդին տանում ձեր ճամփեքով?

----------

Jarre (14.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (18.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ծխող չեմ ու մի հարց ունեմ, ծխողներ ջան լավ ծխում եք դա ձեր գործնա, բայց ինչու եք մեզ էլ թունավորում, իսկ մատաղ սերնդին տանում ձեր ճամփեքով?


Հա էտի լուրջ խնդիր ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հստակության համար. ես «ծխել» երևույթին ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ, աշխարհը մի քիչ ավելի լավը կլիներ, եթե ծխելը ընդհանրապես չլիներ, բայց շատ ավելի դեմ եմ, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը փորձում ա ինձ թելադրել, թե ինչ անել, ոնց անել ու թե որն ա ինձ համար լավը՝ բարոյախրատական տոնով ու բարձրից: Մեկ-մեկ նենց տպավորություն ա լինում, որ ոչ թե առողջապահությամբ հետաքրքրված մարդկանց հետ ես զրուցում, այլ մոլեռանդ աղանդավորների  :Blush:  :LOL: : Եվ ուրեմն՝ *չկա այլ աստված բացի թութունից, և սիգարետը նրա մարգարեն է*: Վարորդ, Enter:

----------

Gayl (15.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Մեկ-մեկ նենց տպավորություն ա լինում, որ ոչ թե առողջապահությամբ հետաքրքրված մարդկանց հետ ես զրուցում, այլ մոլեռանդ աղանդավորների : Եվ ուրեմն՝ *չկա այլ աստված բացի թութունից, և սիգարետը նրա մարգարեն է*: Վարորդ, Enter:


Հայկօ ջան, մարդիկ կան չծխելու հարցում են մոլեռանդ աղանդավորի նման, մարդիկ էլ կան՝ ծխելու....  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, մարդիկ կան չծխելու հարցում են մոլեռանդ աղանդավորի նման, մարդիկ էլ կան՝ ծխելու....


Նենց են անում՝ մարդ ոչ թե *հանուն առողջության* ապրի*,* այլ *չծխողների ինադու*  :LOL: : Չե՛մ ուզում թարգեմ, եղբայրք իմ պատվական, բնավ չեմ ուզում  :Smile: : Հենց ուզեմ՝ կթարգեմ (խնդրում եմ՝ շահարկումներից զերծ մնալ, հաստատ թարգող եմ): Վատ զբաղմունք չի ծխելը: Շուտով խաղաղության չիբուխ էլ եմ պահելու մոտս  :Love: : Ծխելը բազում հաճույքների աղբյուր է՝ հոգևոր, բարոյական, գեղագիտական. ներշնչանքի ակունք, բարձրին ու վեհին առնչվելու աղերս և այլն: Բա, ես էլ կարող եմ սենց ասել, չէ՞  :Smile: : Հա, ի դեպ՝ իսկ ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունեք, որ որևէ մարդ, ով ծխելու ազգանվեր գործին նվիրում է, օրինակ, տասը րոպե, չծխելու դեպքում այդ տասը րոպեի ընթացքում տասը մարդ չի սպանի: Հնարավոր ա, չէ՞  :Jpit: : Լավ, շատ չթեմայիցդուրսվեմ, նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ արդեն շարադրել եմ իմ դաոն  :Smile: :

----------

Adriano (14.01.2010), Kita (14.01.2010), Ungrateful (14.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Հենց ուզեմ՝ կթարգեմ* (խնդրում եմ՝ շահարկումներից զերծ մնալ, *հաստատ թարգող եմ*)


Երանի քեզ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Երբ ծխում եք, իսկ շրջապատում լիքը չծխողներ կան, դուք ծխում եք (նշեմ,որ «դուք»ը հոգնակի է) տարբեր ծխախոտներ, այսինքն՝ միջավայրում կա մի քանի տեսակ ծուխ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ով ում պետք է զիջի:  :Smile: 

Էստեղ խրատելու միտք չունեմ: Ամեն ոք իր կյանքը իր ձևով է ղեկավարում: Ամեն դեպքում իրավունքների տեսակետից չեմ հասկանում իրավիճակից ելքը: Ծխողը չի կարող չծխել մի քանի ժամ, չծխողն էլ չի կարող «ծխել» մի քանի ժամ, այն էլ միաժամանակ մի քանի բան:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.01.2010), Անահիտ (18.06.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> «Ծխելը թողնելը ամենահեշտ բանն է աշխարհում, ինքս արել եմ դա բազմիցս»։
> 
> _ասել է մի խելոք_


Միանշանակ *կողմ եմ ծխախոտի վնասակարության մասին պրոպագանդային։* 
Ասեմ ավելին *դա պետք է առաջին հերթին արվի դպրոցներում, դեռահասների համար, որ չսկսեն։*

Պատմեմ իմ պատմությունը։

Երբ փոքր էի, հիշում եմ մայրս միշտ փորձում էր համոզել հորս որ չծխի։ 
Ու միշտ, երբ այդ թեման շոշափվում էր ինքս ինձ խոսք էի տալիս որ երբեք չեմ ծխելու։
Անցան տարիներ, ես մեծացա, արդեն դպրոցն ավարտելու գարունն էր, երբ օրերից մի օր ամենամոտ ընկերս սկսեց ինձ լրջորեն համոզել որ ծխեմ։ Ասեմ որ մեր դասարանում տղաներից միայն ես չէի ծխում։ Մնացածը արդեն հասցրել էին զգալ այդ «հաճույքը» ու լիովին տիրապետում էին ծուխը ներս քաշելու «արվեստին»։

—Արա ախպեր հո դու խայտառակ չես, հեսա վերջի զանգա, բանա պըտի սկսես ծխել, որ աղջիկների մոտ խայտառակ չըլնես։
—Չեմ ուզում Արս, դրա հոտը չեմ կարում տանեմ։
—Արա էսի խայտառակա։ 
—Արս լավ էլի։
—Ախպեր ես գիտեմ խի չես ուզում սկսես ծխելը։
—Խի՞։
—Որտեվ վախում ես ծուխը ներս քաշես ու չկարանաս։ 
—Չէ Արս էտի բարդ բան չի, ուղակի չեմ ուզում։
—Դե եթե բարդ բան չի հըլը մի հատ փորձի, հո դրանից քեզ բան չի ըլնի, ուղակի որ խայտառակ չըլնես ախպեր ջան, քո համար եմ ասում։
—Լավ, բեր փորձեմ, կտենաս որ կարամ...

Էս խոսակցությունից հետո արդեն անցել է ավելի քան 15 տարի ու ցավոք ես էլ եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ստիպված լինում կրկնել ամենավերևում մեջբերած խելոք մտքերը։

Բայց ասեմ, մի անգամ իսկապես հաջողվեց թողնել ծխելը ու դա տևեց մոտ 2 տարի։ 
Պատմեմ ինչպես եղավ։
Բանակում ծառայությունը վերջացնելուց հետո մի տեսակ քաշվում էի հորս մոտ ծխել։ Չնայած երկուսս էլ ծխում էինք, բայց ես միշտ առանձին սենյակ էի մտնում։ 
Մի օր երեկոյան հեռուստատեսությամբ հանրահայտ Բոնդի հին վերսիաներից մեկն էին ցույց տալիս Շոն Քոներիի մասնակցությամբ, ես ու հայրս էլ մեծ հաճույքով նայում էինք, ու երբ որ գովազդի պահին ուզեցի գնամ իմ սենյակ ծխելու, մեկ էլ հայրս ասաց.

—Արի պայմանավորվենք ու երկուսս էլ թարգենք։
Մի պահ զարմացա, բայց հաճույքով համաձայնեցի ու ձեռք–ձեռքի տվեցինք։
Հայրս մինչև հիմա չի ծխում։ Իսկ ես ...

Ես մշտապես դա թողնում եմ «հետո»։ Ամեն անգամ ինքս ինձ ասելով, էս վերջիննա, էս էլ ծխեմ ու վերջ, կթողնեմ։ 
Այ հենց հիմա էլ, ուզում եմ շուտ ավարտեմ տեքստը որ վառեմ իմ «վերջին» սիգարետը...

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Ձայնալար (01.04.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ախխ... մի հատ Դանհիլ չլիներ էս պահին..

Ներս ես քաշում ծուխը  ու զգում ես ողջ ներքինդ...ամեն մի օրգանդ.. թոքերդ՝ վերջում.. ու զգում ես՝ ինչ անիմաստ ա առողջ ապրելակերպից եղունգներով կառչելը, որովհետև՝ մեկ ա մեռնելու ես՝ երկու տարի ուշ.. երկու տարի շուտ.. ինչ կապ ունի.. 
Առավոտվա սուրճը՝ առաջին սիգարետի հետ... մենակ դրա համար արժի արթնանալ  :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (15.01.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

կրկնակի արագ կնճռոտվելուց ու պառավելուց զերծ մնալու համար մենակ , մանավանդ կանայք, պետք է հրաժարվեն ծխելուց: Կանանց մոտ ծխախոտը ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն է թողնում արտաքնապես: Իսկ եթե ուզում եք մոտ 40 տարեկանում 65 տարեկանի տեսք ունենալ, ծխեք նա զդոռովյե :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կանայք պառավում են, երբ հոգով են պառավ ու ուղեղով:
Էդ դեպքում ոչինչ չի փրկի:

Իսկ ծխելը՝ ինչպես եղել է յուրաքանչյուրի անձնական գործը, այնպես էլ շարունակում  է մնալ:

----------

Gayl (15.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> կրկնակի արագ կնճռոտվելուց ու պառավելուց զերծ մնալու համար մենակ , մանավանդ կանայք, պետք է հրաժարվեն ծխելուց: Կանանց մոտ ծխախոտը ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն է թողնում արտաքնապես: Իսկ եթե ուզում եք մոտ 40 տարեկանում 65 տարեկանի տեսք ունենալ, ծխեք նա զդոռովյե


Հիշեցի որ պուճուր երեխա էի, պապիս կնկա (տատս չի) ախպոր կնիկը չէր թողնում սուրճ խմեմ, ասում էր. «կմեծանաս, նեգռ կդառնաս»  :Jpit: 
Չէ, ես դեմ չեմ որ ծխելը վնասակար ա, այլ բան չեմ ասում: Համամիտ եմ նաև, որ կարող է նպաստել ավելի արագ ծերացմանը, բայց այ վստահ եմ, որ իրեն հետևող մարդու մոտ նման խնդիր չի առաջանա՝ անգամ ծխելու դեպքում: Ինքս 50-ից 60 տարեկան կանանց եմ ճանաչում, ում նայելուց մտքովդ անգամ չի կարող անցնել, որ ինքն արդեն 60 է կամ 60-ին մոտ: Մինչդեռ ծխում են ու երիտասարդ ժամանակներից: Այլ կերպ ասած էդ էդքան էլ միանշանակ չի  :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

*Արտ* ջան համամիտ եմ հնարավոր է :Smile:  ուղակի դա լավ գիտեմ, որովհետև բոլոր պլաստիկ վիրաբուժներն էլ դա են ասում: Դե բժիշկները ավելի լավ են հասկանում: Իսկ նեգռի պահով ինձ էլ էին ասում :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> *Արտ* ջան համամիտ եմ հնարավոր է ուղակի դա լավ գիտեմ, որովհետև բոլոր պլաստիկ վիրաբուժներն էլ դա են ասում: Դե բժիշկները ավելի լավ են հասկանում: Իսկ նեգռի պահով ինձ էլ էին ասում


Ինձ որ հարցնես, բոլոր պլաստիկ վիրաբույժներին կուղարկեմ գրողի ծոցը, որ իբր մարդուն գեղեցկացնում են, իրականում բնական գեղեցկությունը, որպես կանոն, փոխում են «պուպսիկ» արտաքինով  :Smile:

----------


## Askalaf

> Յութուբի վրա լինկ տուր էլի: Էս ձրի ֆայլափոխանակիչներից մարդ մինչև մի բան ա քաշում, ծերանում ա ու ծխել-չծխելու մասին մտածելը ուշ ա դառնում: 48 մեգաբայթը սահմանափակած 40 ԿԲ/վ -ով մինչև քաշեմ, ծխելը կթողնեմ:






 :Shok:  :Sad:

----------

Ֆոտոն (15.01.2010)

----------


## Jerry

Անոգուտ եմ համարում "ծխելը վնասակար է…" գրառումը ծխախոտի տուփերի վրա: Դա ոչ մի բան չի տալիս:
ելիք նրանք դա չեն գրում օգուտի համար այլ իրենց դատի չտալու համար:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ախխ... մի հատ Դանհիլ չլիներ էս պահին..
> 
> Ներս ես քաշում ծուխը  ու զգում ես ողջ ներքինդ...ամեն մի օրգանդ.. թոքերդ՝ վերջում.. ու զգում ես՝ ինչ անիմաստ ա առողջ ապրելակերպից եղունգներով կառչելը, որովհետև՝ մեկ ա մեռնելու ես՝ երկու տարի ուշ.. երկու տարի շուտ.. ինչ կապ ունի.. 
> Առավոտվա սուրճը՝ առաջին սիգարետի հետ... մենակ դրա համար արժի արթնանալ


Ինքնախաբեություններից մեկն ա: Մյուսը միքիչ վերև Հայկօ-ն էր գրել «հենց ուզեմ կթարգեմ»: Թարգելու համար առաջին հերթին պետք ա ազատվել էդ տիպի մտքերից՝ գիտակցել, որ կախվածության մեջ ես էդ զիբիլից ու որ շատ դժվար ա դրանից ազատվելը:

----------

Artgeo (02.04.2010), Farfalla (02.04.2010), Rammstein (02.04.2010), Sophie (01.04.2010), Vook (01.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինքնախաբեություններից մեկն ա: Մյուսը միքիչ վերև Հայկօ-ն էր գրել «հենց ուզեմ կթարգեմ»: Թարգելու համար առաջին հերթին պետք ա ազատվել էդ տիպի մտքերից՝ գիտակցել, որ կախվածության մեջ ես էդ զիբիլից ու որ շատ դժվար ա դրանից ազատվելը:


Հենց ուզեմ՝ կթարգեմ  :Beee: : Ինքնախաբեությունը քեզ կախվածության մեջ կարծելն ա:

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Հենց ուզեմ՝ կթարգեմ* : Ինքնախաբեությունը քեզ կախվածության մեջ կարծելն ա:


_Երեք ծանոթ ինձ մարդիկ նույն բանն են ասել վախտին: Հիմա որ հարցնում եմ, ասում ա՝ ձև չի, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող թարգել: Ասում եմ՝ բա էն ժամանակ ասում էիր՝ կթարգեմ հենց ուզեմ  Ասում ա՝ էն ժամանակ չես գիտակցում, երբ որ կախվածությունա առաջանում, այ նոր-նոր սկսում ես հասկանալ, որ շատ դժվարա թարգելը:
Ըստ իս՝ թարգելու համար ոչ այլ ինչ է պետք, քան կամքի ուժ: Թարգելու առաջին պայմանը մոտը ծխախոտ տուփով չպահելն է:
Հ.Գ. Չեմ ծխել, չեմ ծխում  ապագայում՝ պարզ չի հլա_

----------


## Հայկօ

> _Երեք ծանոթ ինձ մարդիկ նույն բանն են ասել վախտին: Հիմա որ հարցնում եմ, ասում ա՝ ձև չի, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող թարգել: Ասում եմ՝ բա էն ժամանակ ասում էիր՝ կթարգեմ հենց ուզեմ  Ասում ա՝ էն ժամանակ չես գիտակցում, երբ որ կախվածությունա առաջանում, այ նոր-նոր սկսում ես հասկանալ, որ շատ դժվարա թարգելը:
> Ըստ իս՝ թարգելու համար ոչ այլ ինչ է պետք, քան կամքի ուժ: Թարգելու առաջին պայմանը մոտը ծխախոտ տուփով չպահելն է:
> Հ.Գ. Չեմ ծխել, չեմ ծխում  ապագայում՝ պարզ չի հլա_


 Վախտինը ինչքա՞ն ա: Ես մի երեք-չորս տարի ա, ինչ ծխում եմ, տուփ պահելով-առնելով-բանով, ու հա, ոչ մի կախվածություն չկա: Ընդհանրապես՝ կախվածություն ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում, ծխելու անդիմադրելի պահանջը՞: Է ես պահանջ չեմ զգում, երկար չծխելուց էլ ոչ մի դիսկոմֆորտ չի լինում: Եթե հաստատ իմանամ, որ կկարողանամ ապացուցել չծխելուս փաստը, գրազով չեմ ծխի: Բայց հենց ընենց չեմ թարգի. մեջը բան չկա  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ռեդ

> Վախտինը ինչքա՞ն ա: Ես մի երեք-չորս տարի ա, ինչ ծխում եմ, տուփ պահելով-առնելով-բանով, ու հա, ոչ մի կախվածություն չկա: Ընդհանրապես՝ կախվածություն ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում, ծխելու անդիմադրելի պահանջը՞: Է ես պահանջ չեմ զգում, երկար չծխելուց էլ ոչ մի դիսկոմֆորտ չի լինում: Եթե հաստատ իմանամ, որ կկարողանամ ապացուցել չծխելուս փաստը, գրազով չեմ ծխի: Բայց հենց ընենց չեմ թարգի. մեջը բան չկա :


Իսկ շատ ե՞ս ծխում օրական:  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ շատ ե՞ս ծխում օրական:


Նայած օր: Եթե աշխատանքային լարված օր ա՝ մի հինգ-վեց հատ: Եթե գործս շրջաններում ա լինում՝ մի տասնհինգ-քսան հատ: Եթե նստած խմում ենք՝ մեկ-մեկուկես տուփ: Բայց հիմնականում մի հինգ-վեց հատ, ոչ շատ: Տենց արդեն մի քանի տարի ա:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Նայած օր: Եթե աշխատանքային լարված օր ա՝ մի հինգ-վեց հատ: Եթե գործս շրջաններում ա լինում՝ մի տասնհինգ-քսան հատ: Եթե նստած խմում ենք՝ մեկ-մեկուկես տուփ: Բայց հիմնականում մի հինգ-վեց հատ, ոչ շատ: Տենց արդեն մի քանի տարի ա:


_Օրական հինգ-վեց հատ + զարմանում ես, թե խի չի քեզ մոտ կախվածություն առաջանու՞մ:  Իսկ իմ նկարագրած իրավիճակում այդ անձնավորությունները ծխում էին օրական մինիմում մեկ տուփ: Կարծում եմ, ով էլ որ օրական 6 հատ ծխի, իրա մոտ էլ չի առաջանա  Իսկ գործդ շրջաններում, կարծում եմ, էնքան հաճախ չի լինում, ինչքան Երևանում:_

----------


## Հայկօ

> _Օրական հինգ-վեց հատ + զարմանում ես, թե խի չի քեզ մոտ կախվածություն առաջանու՞մ:  Իսկ իմ նկարագրած իրավիճակում այդ անձնավորությունները ծխում էին օրական մինիմում մեկ տուփ: Կարծում եմ, ով էլ որ օրական 6 հատ ծխի, իրա մոտ էլ չի առաջանա  Իսկ գործդ շրջաններում, կարծում եմ, էնքան հաճախ չի լինում, ինչքան Երևանում:_


Է հա, ոչ մեկ էլ օրական մի տուփից չի սկսում: Կամաց-կամաց ավելացնում են, որտև մթամ արդեն առանց ծխելու չեն կարողանում: Ու չեմ էլ զարմանում, որ կախվածություն չկա  :Wink: :

----------


## Artgeo

> Է հա, ոչ մեկ էլ օրական մի տուփից չի սկսում: Կամաց-կամաց ավելացնում են, որտև մթամ արդեն առանց ծխելու չեն կարողանում: Ու չեմ էլ զարմանում, որ կախվածություն չկա :


Ես մի տուփից եմ սկսել։ Մի տուփով եմ շարունակել։ Դեռ մի տուփ ա։ Մոտ ապագայում՝ 0 հատիկ։

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես օրեկան մի 30 հատ ծխում եմ,բայց միշտ վիտամիններ եմ խմում,իսկ ով որ ուզում է ծխելը թողնի ապա կարդացեք  այս գիրքը,իմ ընկերներին օգնել է
Аллен Карр Легкий способ бросить курить http://www.drdautov.ru/med/ak.rar

----------


## Էլիզե

Երբ ես փոքր էի, նկատեցի, որ մեծ եղբայրս սկսել ա ծխել, մոտեցա ու հարցրեցի. "Քանի ժամը մեկ ես ծխում? Ծխելը պարտադիր ա? Ես էլ պիտի անպայման ծխեմ, որ մեծանամ?  :Smile:  "
Իմ  պապիկը մոլի ծխող ա եղել, տատիկս ողջ կյանքում նկատողություն ա արել, խնդրել ա պապիկիս, որ էլ չծխի, բայց մեկ ա պապիկս նույն տեմպերով ծխելը շարունակել ա: Պապիկս ու տատիկս ունեցել են 3 որդի, որոնցից ոչ մեկը երբեք չի ծխել, ավելին` շատ սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունք ունեն դեպի ծխողները /հատկապես հայրս/:

----------


## Hda

> Վախտինը ինչքա՞ն ա: Ես մի երեք-չորս տարի ա, ինչ ծխում եմ, տուփ պահելով-առնելով-բանով, ու հա, ոչ մի կախվածություն չկա: Ընդհանրապես՝ կախվածություն ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում, ծխելու անդիմադրելի պահանջը՞: Է ես պահանջ չեմ զգում, երկար չծխելուց էլ ոչ մի դիսկոմֆորտ չի լինում: Եթե հաստատ իմանամ, որ կկարողանամ ապացուցել չծխելուս փաստը, գրազով չեմ ծխի: Բայց հենց ընենց չեմ թարգի. մեջը բան չկա :


Հայկ ջան, ետ զիբիլ կախվածությունը ընենց կգա չես զգա,էտքան վստահ մի եղիր,էս էտ դեպքը չի:Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ եթե սխալվեմ:Արդեմ մի տարի եղավ,որ չեմ ծխում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Նախանձու՞մ եք մեզ՝ չծխողներիս :Smile:

----------

Adriano (23.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նախանձու՞մ եք մեզ՝ չծխողներիս


Տենց որ լիներ՝ սեքսով չզբաղվողներին էլ պիտի նախանձեինք  :LOL: :

----------

KiLa (21.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նախանձու՞մ եք մեզ՝ չծխողներիս


Ես նախանձում եմ :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Տենց որ լիներ՝ սեքսով չզբաղվողներին էլ պիտի նախանձեինք :


խի՞ մենակ դա, շատ բան կա որ ծխողները ոչ լիարժեք են վայելում :Smile:  թարգեք, հայրենակիցներ, թարգեք ծխելը :Smile:  ես գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ միակ բանը, որ անհրաժեշտ է դրա համար դա ցանկությունը և կամքն է

----------

Adriano (23.04.2010), Անահիտ (18.06.2010), Էլիզե (28.04.2010)

----------


## Խաչիկ-Ապեր

«Ես հասկացա, որ ոչ թե ես եմ ծխում, այլ ծխախոտն է ինձ ծխում...»
(նախկին ծխողի օրագրից)

*Տրտունջք առ ծխախոտ*

Բռնել ես ու էլ բաց չես թողնում,
Ծխու՜մ ես մարմինս անխնա.
Ծխում ես՝ դեռ չելած անկողնուց,
Քնհարամ, անլվա, անխնամ:

Ծխում ես, երբ քեզ ուշք չեմ դարձնում,
Ծխում ես նաև ուշք դարձնելուց
Ու ձեռքս գրպանս ես մտցնում՝
Խույս տալով մի բերան հարցնելուց:

Բա եղա՞վ.... ես քեզ ի՞նչ եմ արել.
Հեռացի՛ր, մոռացի՛ր, մի՛ հիշիր:
Անիծվա՛ծ, քեզ ո՞վ է հնարել
Ու ծուխդ փաթաթել իմ դոշին...

----------

Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Smokie (18.06.2010), Անահիտ (18.06.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Հարգելի ծխող ֆորումցիներ, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցերին։ Ձեր կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է։
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքով, պե՞տք է պայքարել  ծխախոտի տարածման դեմ՝ համարելով այն վնասակար երևույթ։Պե՞տք է պայքարել չծխողների իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար։Կա՞ն ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի այնպիսի տարածված մեթոդներ, որոնք նյարդայնացնում են Ձեզ կամ համարում եք անընդունելի կամ անօգուտ։


1.Հաստատ։ Թող ծխողներն իրանց տների զանավեսկեքի լվացքի ջուրը նայեն կառիշնվի, կհասկանան, թե ինչ ա նստում իրանց թոքերին։
2. Պետք է, բայց Հայաստանում դա սուտ է, որովհետև ծխող պուզատիկը՝ «Արա ախպեր, չեմ ժոգում..», ու իրա դեմ ոչ մեկ չի կուշկվի, մարդա իրա գործով, բայց սիգարետն ատամներով խեղդելով...(Երգիր չի)
3. Բոլոր մեթոդներն էլ, նյարդայնացնելու հետ մեկտեղ, օգտակար են։ 
Հ.Գ. Մարդ կա, որ հակածխախոտային ռեկլամից նյարդայնացել ա, սկսել ա ծխել։

Հիմա իմ պատմությունը։
24 տարվա է։ Բազմիցս փորձել եմ թողնել, ուսանող ժամանակ ամենաերկարը մի ամսով թողեցի, երբ տաեքվանդո էի պարապում։ Խմբակը փակեցին, նորից սկսեցի։ Հետո՝ բազմիցս թարգեցի, ոնց որ ասում են, սիգարետ առնելը։ Էդ դարաշրջաններում օր էր լինում, որ չէի ծխում, բայց լոմկվում էի ահավոր։
Վերջը, էս դեկտեմբեր հիվանդացա, գրիպ-բրոնխիտ, թոքերս լրջով ասացին.«Ապե, թարգի, էլ քո ղրկած ծխին չենք դիմանում»։ Թարգեցի, դիսկամֆորտ չկար։ Մի ամսից ավելի չծխեցի ընդհանրապես։ Հետո մի անկապ քննությունից կտրվեցի, գործից դուրս հանեցին, ներվայնությունից (սիրում եմ ըստեի «ր»-ն) նորից սկսեցի։ Բայց էստեղ սկսվեց հերթական, բայց ամենահզոր գրոհը կին-էրեխեքիս.«Այ մարդ, այ ապա, մի ծխի, մենք ուզում ենք, որ երկար ապրես»։ Նորից թարգեցի, էլի առանց դիսկոմֆորտի (անհարմարավետաություն), մի երկու ամսով։ Հետո նոր գործի մտա։ Շեֆս ծխելու գիժ, ընդ որում՝ պուբլիչնի (դե նատուռի հայկական շեֆ ա), մեկ-մեկ էլ ներվայնացնում ա...Դե օրեկան մի երկու-երեք հատիկ ծխում եմ (իմ առածը)։ Տանը չեմ ծխում ընդհանրապես։ Դիկոմֆորտ չկա։ Չաղանում եմ, շալվարներս վրես չեն լենում, դիկոմֆորտ են առաջացնում՝ հատկապես կոշկելիս։ Էդ վերջին հանգամանքը հաշվի առեք թարգելուց։

Վօբշմ, կներեք երկարաբանության համար, բայց ծխելը եկեք թարգենք։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Երբ ծխում եք, իսկ շրջապատում լիքը չծխողներ կան, դուք ծխում եք (նշեմ,որ «դուք»ը հոգնակի է) տարբեր ծխախոտներ, այսինքն՝ միջավայրում կա մի քանի տեսակ ծուխ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ով ում պետք է զիջի: 
> 
> Էստեղ խրատելու միտք չունեմ: Ամեն ոք իր կյանքը իր ձևով է ղեկավարում: Ամեն դեպքում իրավունքների տեսակետից չեմ հասկանում իրավիճակից ելքը: Ծխողը չի կարող չծխել մի քանի ժամ, չծխողն էլ չի կարող «ծխել» մի քանի ժամ, այն էլ միաժամանակ մի քանի բան:


Հարցս պատասխան չստացավ այդպես էլ:  :Sad:

----------

Անահիտ (18.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Առաջարկում եմ մի օր նշանակեք, ծխողներով հավաքվեք ու միահամուռ վերջ տաք ծխելուն: Գոնե մի անգամ հայ տղմարդիկ համախմբվեն, ինչպես նաև կանայք ու վերջ տան էդ անիմաստ, անհամ ու զզվելի զբաղմունքին: Ինչ կասեք?

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ կասեք?


Ես էլ առաջարկում եմ սաղովի համախմվենք ու որոշենք, որ այլևս տուալետ չենք գնալու:

----------

Adriano (27.06.2010), KiLa (21.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (25.06.2010), Ungrateful (29.06.2010), VisTolog (25.06.2010), Հայկօ (19.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> Առաջարկում եմ մի օր նշանակեք, ծխողներով հավաքվեք ու միահամուռ վերջ տաք ծխելուն: Գոնե մի անգամ հայ տղմարդիկ համախմբվեն, ինչպես նաև կանայք ու վերջ տան էդ անիմաստ, անհամ ու զզվելի զբաղմունքին: Ինչ կասեք?


Գայլի խոքերից. 


```
Ես էլ առաջարկում եմ սաղովի համախմվենք ու որոշենք, որ այլևս տուալետ չենք գնալու:
```

Մենք կարող ենք ամենատարբեր կարծիքները ոնենալ ծխելու մասին: Մեկը կարող է այն համարել ամենամեծ հիմարություն, մյուսը՝ անկրկնելի հաճույք, անկախ նրանից, որ այդ մեկն էլ չի բացառի ծխելու վնասակարությունը: Բանը նրանում է, որ շատ հաճելի բաների չարաշահումը կարող է լինել վտանգավոր առողջության համար: Կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք կտրականապես հրաժարվել այդ ամենից...
Այն փաստը, որ այսօր եվրոպական զարգացած երկրները, ինչպես նաև այլ զարգացած երկրներ մեծ ծավալով պայքար են սկսել ծխելու դեմ, չպիտի տանի մեզ իր ետևից մի պարզ պատճառով. որ մենք առայժմ զարգացած երկիր կոչվելուց շատ հեռու ենք: Նրանք հասել են այսօր այն մակարդակին, այն աստիճանին՝, որ ընդհանուր ժողովրդի երկարակյացության չափանիշը ինչ որ փոքր տոկոսով կախված է ինչպես ակտիվ, այնպես էլ պասիվ ծխելուց ( չնայած՝,  իմ կարծիքով նույնիսկ նրանց դեպքում պասիվ ծխողի համար այն շոշափելի տոկոս չի կազմում): Ուղակի նայեք նրանց ունեցած միջին տարիքի տվյալներին, և մեր ունեցածին...
Հարգելիներս, մեր ժողովուրդը այդքան չի ապրում, որ սկսի տուժել ծխախոտի հասցրած վնասներից: Մենք մահանում ենք շատ ավելի շուտ, և մահանում ենք այլ հիվանդություններից: Որոնց պատճառը ոչ թե պասիվ կամ ակտիվ ծխելն է, այլ տարբեր տեսակի ներվային ապրումներն ու անհանգստացնող մտատանջություններն են: Եթե ամբողջ հայաստանը, հենց վաղվանից դեն գցի ծխելը, հավատացնում եմ, որ դա մեր ազգի առոջական տվյալները կես տոկոսով էլ չի բարձրացնելու: Այնպես որ թող եվրոպան անի այն, ինչ իրեն է պետք, իսկ մենք մտածենք մեզ համար ավելի հրատապ պրոբլեմների մասին...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.06.2010), terev (29.06.2010), Սամսար (29.06.2010)

----------


## Reh32

> Առաջարկում եմ մի օր նշանակեք, ծխողներով հավաքվեք ու միահամուռ վերջ տաք ծխելուն: Գոնե մի անգամ հայ տղմարդիկ համախմբվեն, ինչպես նաև կանայք ու վերջ տան էդ անիմաստ, անհամ ու զզվելի զբաղմունքին: Ինչ կասեք?


 անհամ?  լավ  էլ  զզվելի  համ ունի :Hands Up:   մի  անգամ  ծանոթ  երեխեքից  մեկը  խնդրեց  իրա  երգի ժամանակ  դեր  տանեմ  ու  պիտի  ծխեի  էլ.  մի  4  ժամ  բերանիցս  էտ  համը  չէր  անցնում :Bad: 
Ուրախ  եմ, որ  փոքր  ժամանակ  ծխելուց  բռնվա  :Black Eye:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Երեկ նկատեցի, որ չեմ հիշում  ծխելու պահերին, մանավանդ ծուխը քաշելիս ժպտացող ու գոհ դեմք: Ինչու՞ չե՞ք ժպտում, երբ հաճելի է Ձեզ, հարգելի ծխողներ: :Think:

----------

Adriano (29.06.2010), VisTolog (29.06.2010), Ֆրեյա (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Առավոտյան երբ լիֆտով օֆիս եմ բարձրանում, պատահում է, որ մեր սիրելի  :Wacko:  ներքևի հարկի "բնակիչներն" են նստում՝ սիգարետները ձեռքում...
Պատկերացնում եք ինչ ահավոր ա... սիգարտեով մտնել լիֆտի պես 1x1–ի վրա փակ տարածություն...

Շնորհք ա պետք ունենալ գոնե ու քձիբ չլինել... կես սիգարետը շպրտել...  :Angry2:

----------

Արշակ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Առավոտյան երբ լիֆտով օֆիս եմ բարձրանում, պատահում է, որ մեր սիրելի  ներքևի հարկի "բնակիչներն" են նստում՝ սիգարետները ձեռքում...
> Պատկերացնում եք ինչ ահավոր ա... սիգարտեով մտնել լիֆտի պես 1x1–ի վրա փակ տարածություն...
> 
> Շնորհք ա պետք ունենալ գոնե ու քձիբ չլինել... կես սիգարետը շպրտել...


Մեր շենքի վերելակում էլ նույնն է: Միակ հուսալի միջոցը թաշկինակն է: Պայուսակումս երկու հատ կա: Անձեռոցիկ ու նման օդազտիչները չծխողների անբաժան միջոցներն են:

Թեկուզ կանգառում ծխելն էլ դժվար է տանել: Ծխողների համար էլ դժվար է քամուն հարմար տեղ ընտրել ամեն պահ, որ շրջապատը չտուժի: Մյուս կողմից ամեն մեկն ինքն է իր առողջության  մասին հոգում: Այնպես որ ծխահոտ, օծանելիքի հոտ, տրանսպորտային այրոցների հոտ. միակ պաշտպանն է թաշկինակ:  :Hands Up:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Երեկ նկատեցի, որ չեմ հիշում  ծխելու պահերին, մանավանդ ծուխը քաշելիս ժպտացող ու գոհ դեմք: Ինչու՞ չե՞ք ժպտում, երբ հաճելի է Ձեզ, հարգելի ծխողներ:


Իրենց «ծանր» են պահում... :Jpit:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Նիկոտինը այնքան էլ վնաս չէ,բայց այ ծուխը շատ վնաս է,նրա մեջ պարունակվում են ծանր ու ռադիակտիվ մետաղներ,նույնիսկ ցիանիդ,ծխախոտը առաջացնում է թե ֆիզիկական եւ թե հոգեբանական կախվածություն,բացի այդ նիկոտինը սկսում է փոխարինել ացետիլխոլինին ու ուղեղը սկսում է արտադրել նիկոտինային ռեցեպտորներ,դա շատ վատ է քանի որ եթե չծխես այդ ռեցեպտորները իրենց սեւ գործը կանեն ու քեզ շատ վատ կզգաս,բայց ծխողների ուշադրությունը ավելի բարձր է քան չծխողներինը,քանի որ ծխելուց դոպամինի վիբրոս է լինում ու այն ուժեղացնում է ուշադրությունը,առողջ եղեք :Smile:

----------

terev (29.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Թեմայի վերնագիրն է «Հարցեր ծխողներին»



> Առավոտյան երբ լիֆտով օֆիս եմ բարձրանում, պատահում է, որ մեր սիրելի  ներքևի հարկի "բնակիչներն" են նստում՝ սիգարետները ձեռքում...
> Պատկերացնում եք ինչ ահավոր ա... սիգարտեով մտնել լիֆտի պես 1x1–ի վրա փակ տարածություն...
> 
> Շնորհք ա պետք ունենալ գոնե ու քձիբ չլինել... կես սիգարետը շպրտել...


 Դու ծխող ես ու այս գրառումդ պատասխա՞ն է հնչած հարցերին, թե՞ ծխողներին ուղղված հարց է պարունակում:



> Մեր շենքի վերելակում էլ նույնն է: Միակ հուսալի միջոցը թաշկինակն է: Պայուսակումս երկու հատ կա: Անձեռոցիկ ու նման օդազտիչները չծխողների անբաժան միջոցներն են:
> 
> Թեկուզ կանգառում ծխելն էլ դժվար է տանել: Ծխողների համար էլ դժվար է քամուն հարմար տեղ ընտրել ամեն պահ, որ շրջապատը չտուժի: Մյուս կողմից ամեն մեկն ինքն է իր առողջության  մասին հոգում: Այնպես որ ծխահոտ, օծանելիքի հոտ, տրանսպորտային այրոցների հոտ. միակ պաշտպանն է թաշկինակ:


  Դու ծխող ես ու այս գրառումդ պատասխա՞ն է հնչած հարցերին, թե՞ ծխողներին ուղղված  հարց է պարունակում:



> Իրենց «ծանր» են պահում...


  Դու ծխող ես ու այս գրառումդ պատասխա՞ն է հնչած հարցերին, թե՞ ծխողներին ուղղված հարց է պարունակում:






> Նիկոտինը այնքան էլ վնաս չէ,բայց այ ծուխը շատ վնաս է,նրա մեջ պարունակվում են ծանր ու ռադիակտիվ մետաղներ,նույնիսկ ցիանիդ,ծխախոտը առաջացնում է թե ֆիզիկական եւ թե հոգեբանական կախվածություն,բացի այդ նիկոտինը սկսում է փոխարինել ացետիլխոլինին ու ուղեղը սկսում է արտադրել նիկոտինային ռեցեպտորներ,դա շատ վատ է քանի որ եթե չծխես այդ ռեցեպտորները իրենց սեւ գործը կանեն ու քեզ շատ վատ կզգաս,բայց ծխողների ուշադրությունը ավելի բարձր է քան չծխողներինը,քանի որ ծխելուց դոպամինի վիբրոս է լինում ու այն ուժեղացնում է ուշադրությունը,առողջ եղեք


 Դու ծխող ես ու այս գրառումդ պատասխա՞ն է հնչած հարցերին, թե՞  ծխողներին ուղղված հարց է պարունակում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (29.06.2010), Ungrateful (29.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Երեկ նկատեցի, որ չեմ հիշում  ծխելու պահերին, մանավանդ ծուխը քաշելիս ժպտացող ու գոհ դեմք: Ինչու՞ չե՞ք ժպտում, երբ հաճելի է Ձեզ, հարգելի ծխողներ:


Իսկ ինչու պետք է ժպտամ, օրինակ գինի շատ եմ սիրում, բայց չի նշանակում, որ խմելիս պետք է ժպտամ, այ եթե ծուխը քաշելիս մարդու մոտ զզվանք կամ նմանատիպ բան է զգացվում, դա արդեն այլ հարց է:

----------


## Adriano

> Երեկ նկատեցի, որ չեմ հիշում  ծխելու պահերին, մանավանդ ծուխը քաշելիս ժպտացող ու գոհ դեմք: Ինչու՞ չե՞ք ժպտում, երբ հաճելի է Ձեզ, հարգելի ծխողներ:


Այ մարդ պարզ մի պատասխան կա, բա որ ծխողը ժպտա , բա էդ անտեր ծխախոտը ով ծխի :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Այ մարդ պարզ մի պատասխան կա, բա որ ծխողը ժպտա , բա էդ անտեր ծխախոտը ով ծխի


ծխողներ, դուք ծխախոտը բերանից հեռու տանելուց հետո եք չէ՞ ժպտում՝ եթե ժպտում եք:

----------


## Gayl

> ծխողներ, դուք ծխախոտը բերանից հեռու տանելուց հետո եք չէ՞ ժպտում՝ եթե ժպտում եք:


Հա պլան եմ ծխում հենց սկսում եմ ծխել  խնդալս գալիսա ու ուրախությունից ինձ կորցնում եմ, սիգարետա էլի սարքեցիք «հայոց հարց»:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (01.07.2010), Ungrateful (29.06.2010), VisTolog (29.06.2010), Հայկօ (29.06.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երեկ նկատեցի, որ չեմ հիշում  ծխելու պահերին, մանավանդ ծուխը քաշելիս ժպտացող ու գոհ դեմք: Ինչու՞ չե՞ք ժպտում, երբ հաճելի է Ձեզ, հարգելի ծխողներ:


Անհնար ա: Բացառված ա: Հարցը պետք է լիներ ոչ թե «ինչու չեք ժպտում» այլ «ինչու չեմ հիշում»  :Wink: :

----------

Gayl (29.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (10.07.2010), VisTolog (29.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

ժողովուրդ ուզում եմ հարցնել,թե իրականում ով է իր մաշկի վրա զգացել ծխախոտի վատ հետեւանքները?

----------


## Askalaf

> ժողովուրդ ուզում եմ հարցնել,թե իրականում ով է իր մաշկի վրա զգացել ծխախոտի վատ հետեւանքները?


Ես. 
ծխել եմ 12 տարի, օրեկան մեկ տուփ։ Արդեն չեմ հիշում էլ ինչքան ժամանակ է որ չեմ ծխում (մոտ 1–2.5 տարի  :Think: )։ 
Չնայած խնջույքների ժամանակ սիգար սիրում եմ ծխել։
Մինչև թողնելը ամեն առավոտ կես ժամանոց հազի նոպաներ էի ունենում։
Հիմա բացարձակ չեմ հազում, պարբերաբար էլ հեծանիվ եմ քշում։
Իսկ երբ կողքիս ինչ որ մեկը ծխում է, ծուխն ուղակի զզվելի է տվյալ պահին։

----------

Magic-Mushroom (29.09.2010), Ձայնալար (26.08.2010), Սամսար (26.08.2010)

----------


## Hda

> ժողովուրդ ուզում եմ հարցնել,թե իրականում ով է իր մաշկի վրա զգացել ծխախոտի վատ հետեւանքները?


էսինց կայֆ հարց ես տվել :Smile: 
Ոչ ոք: ծխախոտի վատ հետեւանքները չեն զգում:Զգում են լավ հետևանքները թարգելուց հետո:
Askala-ին
սիգարը ես էլ չեմ հրաժարվում, որպես նիկոտինի ընդունման ամենա հաՃելի ու քիչ վնասակար ձև:Ցանկացած օրգանիզմ էլ դրա կարիքը ունի,պարզապես երբ այն ընդունվում է սիգարետի միջոցով-դա քառակի թույն է, վառվող թղթի պատճառով:Եթե ծխել, ապա միայն սիգար այն էլ լավ:Նույնիսկ ֆինանսական հնարավորությունների անհամապատասխանության դեպքում:Մեկ սիգարը կարտելի է նույնիսկ մի քանի օր…
Կողքիններս եթե չափը չեն անցնում-թքաց ունեմ:ծփել եմ 2 տուփից ավել օրական դպրոցական տարիներից:1.5 տարի ֆինի:



> Արդեն չեմ հիշում էլ ինչքան ժամանակ է որ չեմ ծխում (մոտ 1–2.5 տարի )։


 էս ինչ ահավոր ռազբրոս ես նշել տնաշեն -մոտ *1*–*2.5* տարի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (29.09.2010), Ձայնալար (26.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Երբ ծխում եք, իսկ շրջապատում լիքը չծխողներ կան, դուք ծխում եք (նշեմ,որ «դուք»ը հոգնակի է) տարբեր ծխախոտներ, այսինքն՝ միջավայրում կա մի քանի տեսակ ծուխ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ով ում պետք է զիջի: 
> 
> Էստեղ խրատելու միտք չունեմ: Ամեն ոք իր կյանքը իր ձևով է ղեկավարում: Ամեն դեպքում իրավունքների տեսակետից չեմ հասկանում իրավիճակից ելքը: Ծխողը չի կարող չծխել մի քանի ժամ, չծխողն էլ չի կարող «ծխել» մի քանի ժամ, այն էլ միաժամանակ մի քանի բան:


ով է ասել որ ծխողը չի կարում չծխել մի քանի ժամ, շատ լավ էլ կարում ա, շատ լավ է կարում, ետի ինձ թվում է կռուտիտի ձևա, չե ձև չի չեմ կարա չծխեմ, ես վերջին ակումբի հանդիպմանը որ գնացել էինք, մենակ ես էի ծխում եթե ինչ որ մեկը ասեր որ մի ծխի ծուխը մեր վրայա գալիս, չէի ծխի, չնայաց բացոթյա կաֆեում էինք:

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ թարգեցի ծխելը: Թարգելը ո՞րն ա թորգեցի: Սկզբում քչացրեցի, հետո սարքեցի օրեկան 3 հատ, հետո առհասարակ թարգեցի: Հիմա 10 օր ա չեմ ծխում: Առավոտները չեմ հազում, արդեն 3 կգ չաղացել եմ: Օրեկան 1 դոլլարով էլ հարստացել եմ: Տնեցիք ուրախացել են:

----------

Adriano (22.11.2010), AniwaR (23.11.2010), Arpine (27.07.2012), Chuk (23.11.2010), JoKer777 (02.12.2010), Kita (22.11.2010), Lianik (22.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (22.11.2010), Moonwalker (22.11.2010), Nadine (27.07.2012), Nimra (02.08.2012), paniaG (22.11.2010), Philosopher (22.11.2010), Ungrateful (22.11.2010), V!k (22.11.2010), Արշակ (22.11.2010), Արևածագ (22.11.2010), Հայկօ (22.11.2010), Ձայնալար (22.11.2010), Մանուլ (22.11.2010), Մինա (28.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2010), Սլիմ (22.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.11.2010)

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

չեմ հարգել երբեք ծխողներին և ալկոհոլիկներին, նրանք ինձ անկայուն և տգետ մարդիկ են թվում  :Sad:

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

շնորհավորանքներս :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

> չեմ հարգել երբեք ծխողներին և ալկոհոլիկներին, նրանք ինձ անկայուն և տգետ մարդիկ են թվում


Լավ, բա ո՞նց անենք, որ մարդիկ սենց բաներ էլ չգրեն:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2012), Lem (28.07.2012), Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), Rammstein (28.07.2012), Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), Ձայնալար (28.07.2012), Մինա (28.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> չեմ հարգել երբեք ծխողներին և ալկոհոլիկներին, նրանք ինձ անկայուն և տգետ մարդիկ են թվում


Ընդհանրապես համամիտ չեմ: Չեմ կաչծում , որ ծխելը մարդու մտավոր ունակությունների հետ կապ ունի... 
Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր կյանքի տերը, և եթե հասարակական վայրերում, այլ մարդկանց ներկայությամբ չի ծխում, հետևաբար միայն իրեն է վնաս տալիս…
Մարդիկ գիտակցում են, որ քայքայում են իրենց, բայց անում են… 
Տգիտության մասին ի՞նչ խոսք… Եթե մարդ իրոք ցանկանա, կկարողանա թողնել ծխելը, ամեն ինչ ցանկությունից է գալիս
Բայց հավատա, շատերը չեն ուզում :Wink:

----------

Freeman (17.08.2012), Nimra (02.08.2012), Մինա (28.07.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> չեմ հարգել երբեք ծխողներին և ալկոհոլիկներին, նրանք ինձ անկայուն և տգետ մարդիկ են թվում


Ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ ցույց տալ սեփական տգիտության գագաթնակետը նման գրառում անելով:

----------

VisTolog (28.07.2012), Մինա (28.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հիսուս քեզ նիաժիդաննի Քրիստոս:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2012), murmushka (28.07.2012), Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), Sambitbaba (17.08.2012), VisTolog (28.07.2012), Մինա (28.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.07.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> չեմ հարգել երբեք ծխողներին և ալկոհոլիկներին, նրանք ինձ անկայուն և տգետ մարդիկ են թվում


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ կարո՞ղ ես որևէ գիտական փաստ կամ փորձ ցույց տալ որ կհաստատի քո ասածը: Ո՞չ: Իհարկե, եթե գրելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածեիր ու թեկուզ հայտնիներին համաեմատեիր կտեսնեիր, որ նման բան ուղղակի չկա: Այսինքն քեզ միայն թվում է:

----------

keyboard (28.07.2012), Մինա (28.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ կարո՞ղ ես որևէ գիտական փաստ կամ փորձ ցույց տալ որ կհաստատի քո ասածը: Ո՞չ: Իհարկե, եթե գրելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածեիր ու թեկուզ հայտնիներին համաեմատեիր կտեսնեիր, որ նման բան ուղղակի չկա: Այսինքն քեզ միայն թվում է:



Ուզումա ասի եթե մեկը գիտակցաբար սեփական առողջությունն ու կյանքը փչացնումա ուրեմն տգետ ու անկայուն ( :Think: ) մարդ է:

*IrosCrible PerLa* էդ սովորությունա: Եթե մի հատ քո սովորությունները աչքի անցկացնես ու վերլուծես դու էլ վնասակար բան կտեսնես ու էդ ժամանակ էս գրածս հիշելով կմտածես բա որ ուրիշն էլ իմ այս սովորությունը համարի տգիտություն:

ՀԳ Ինչի մի խորացա: :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (28.07.2012), Աթեիստ (03.08.2012)

----------


## Գեա

High School Childի անմշակ մտքերի վրա ամբոխները խելագարված  :Jpit: )

----------

Arpine (28.07.2012), keyboard (28.07.2012), Lem (28.07.2012), Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), Ripsim (28.07.2012), soultaker (28.07.2012), Varzor (30.07.2012), Ձայնալար (28.07.2012), Մինա (30.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.07.2012)

----------


## Mamo15

ed cxaxoti mej inc ka vor cxum enel edqan :Xeloq:  :Sad:  :Beee:  :Wacko:  :Blink:  :Yes:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> ed cxaxoti mej inc ka vor cxum enel edqan


Իսկ ի՞նչ կա տրանսլիտի մեջ , որ գրում են էդքան... :Shok:  :Xeloq: 
Վնասակար սովորությունները բնորոշ են մարդուն :Smile:

----------

Arpine (03.08.2012), Freeman (03.08.2012), Nimra (02.08.2012), Արէա (03.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

ուուուուուուֆ, ամեն անգամ աչքս ընկնում ա էս թեմայի վրա ու կարդում եմ, ՙՙհարցեր ծ_Ն_ողներինՙՙ :Xeloq:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նախանձու՞մ եք մեզ՝ չծխողներիս


չէ  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Անոգուտ եմ համարում "ծխելը վնասակար է…" գրառումը ծխախոտի տուփերի վրա: Դա ոչ մի բան չի տալիս:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Կարծում եմ, շատ ավելի մեծ օգուտ կբերեր “*Հոգա քո առողջության մասին*” գրառումը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ թարգելու ի՞նչ միջոցներ եք կիրառում:


*Ուղեղ։*

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Կարծում եմ, շատ ավելի մեծ օգուտ կբերեր “*Հոգա քո առողջության մասին*” գրառումը։


Միակ աշխատող տարբերակը կլինի «գինը 12000 դրամ» գրառումը տուփի վրա: Մնացած ամեն ինչը սուտ ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (17.08.2012), soultaker (16.08.2012), Շինարար (15.10.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընկերս ինչ-որ գիրք էր կարդում... ու չգիտեմ ինչ էր գրած բայց միանգամից ու վերջնականապես թողեց ծխելը: Բայց դրա համար ծխողի կամքն էլա պետք: Եթե պետք ա կարող եմ հետաքրքրվել էդ ինչ էր կարդում


Փաստորեն, ինձ մոտ էլ հենց այդպես ստացվեց. կարդացի մի գիրք ու…
Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ ես ու ընկերդ միևնույն գիրքն ենք կարդացել։ Ուղղակի այսօր նման գրքեր շատ կան։ 
Որովհետև։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> 1. Իմ ծխելը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում:
> 2. Եթե զգում եմ, որ խանգարում ա, հանգցնում եմ:
> 3. Իմ ծխելը մենակ ինձ ա վնաս:
> 
> Էսքանը հաշվի առնելով՝ ինչու՞ եք ստիպում, որ թարգեմ:


Քո հանդեպ տածած *սիրոց*։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ուղղակի ես մտածում եմ, որ մարդ անում ա էն , ինչ իրա համար հաճելի ա


Ես չէի ասի, որ միշտ այդպես է։ Ըստ ինձ, երիտասարդ ժամանակ ծխել սկսելու հիմնական պատճառը՝ *քեզ կայացած մարդ զգալն է։* Յուրաքանչյուր երեխա երազում է օր առաջ “մեծ մարդ” դառնալ, համարելով, որ հասուն մարդու կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր է, քան իր կյանքը։ Եվ, քանի որ հասուն մարդուն պատկանելիք բազում աքսեսսուարներից սիգարեթն ամենահասանելին է դեռահասի համար, ինչպես նաև ավելի քիչ տհաճը, - վերջինս հեշտությամբ սովորեցնում է իրեն այդ տհաճին, իր համար կարևորագույն այդ շեմն անցնելու համար։ Առավել ևս, եթե դեռահասի շրջապատում արդեն ծխողներ կան, - իսկ ո՞ր մի, ասենք, բակում, չկան նրանց մեջ արդեն “քյոյնա” ծխողներ, հարգանքի արժանի… Եվ ստացվում է, որ, քանի դեռ չես սկսել ծխել, նույնիսկ քո սեփական աչքերում միշտ էլ նրանցից ավելի փոքր կմնաս։
Դե, իսկ ծխելու տհաճությունն էլ, ո՞ր մի ծխողի համար փաստ չէ, որ շատ արագորեն վերածվում է հաճույքի…

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ընկերս ծխում էր օրը առնվազն 2 տուփ։ Խորհուրդ տվեցին կարդալ Алан Карр - Легкий способ бросить курить.Ինքը չէր ել մտածում թարգելու մասին, բայց գիրքը նենց լավ էր գրած, ես էլ էի սկսել կարդալ ։)Կարդաց, վերջացրեց, ասեց, «Վերջ, էսօրվանից ես ծխող չեմ»։ Արդեն 2 տարի ա անցել, չի ծխում։ Բայց գիրքը տվողը կես տարի հետո էլի ծխում էր։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Առավոտվա սուրճը՝ առաջին սիգարետի հետ... մենակ դրա համար արժի արթնանալ


Երեսունհինգ ծխածս տարիներից ամենաքիչը քսանհինգը հենց այս խոսքերով եմ արդարացրել։ Բայց արդեն ութ տարի է, առավել մեծ հաճույք եմ ստանում իմ առավոտյան սուրճից՝ առանց սիգարետ…

----------

dvgray (17.08.2012)

----------


## dvgray

Երևանում պրակտիկորեն անհնար է ծխել թարգելը, երբ ծխում են ամենուր, անգամ ծննդատանը, և երկրորդ, ես համոզված եմ, որ ծխախոտի մեջ հատուկ կախում առաջացնող նյութեր են օգտագործում: 
մինչև իսկապես պետական արգելքներ չլինի, շատ դժվար է լինելու ծխելը թարգել ուզողին այդ անել: ես օրինակ երբ որ թարգեցի, իմ տան բոլոր պատերին կպցրել էի "ծխել չի կարելի...", ու րէի թողնում որ տան մեջ որևէ հյուր ծխի:
իսկ սենց, ուր գնում ես ծխում են, կաֆե, ռեստորան, տաքսի... 
մեկ-մեկ անգամ նախագահն ու նախագահի թեկնածուին եմ տեսնում սիգարետը ձեռքին: շատ տհաճ տեսարան է հեռուստացույցով:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չեմ կաչծում , որ ծխելը մարդու մտավոր ունակությունների հետ կապ ունի...


Երրորդ էջում Էնիգմատիկը գրում է. “*իմ պապան մոլի ծխողա ու մի քանի դեպք եղավ սենց մի բան, ամեն ինչ նորմալա,մեկ էլ հանկարծ ինքը ոնցոր անջատվի, ոչմիբան չլսի ու չհասկանա, շատ անհանգստացանք, բժիշկն ասեց որ դա ծխելու հետևանքն է, ուղեղի անոթներնել են սկսում փակվել ու ման բաներ կարողա տեղի ունենալ*”։ 

Չեմ կարծում, թե նա ստում է, կամ ստում են բժիշկները։

Եվ ընդհանրապես, տարբեր տեղեր հաճախ եմ հանդիպել պնդմանը, որ երկար տարիներ ծխելը սկլերոզի է բերում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամերիկայում ինչ հիմար օրենք ասես կա։


Եվ դրա հետ մեկտեղ, օրինակ, անցյալ դարի յոթանասունականներին այնտեղ չէր ծխում մարդկանց, ասենք, տասնհինգ տոկոսը, իսկ այսօր ծխում է՝ հազիվ տասնհինգ տոկոսը։ 
Մի՞թե դա ձեզ չի ստիպում մտածել. *ինչո՞ւ*։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մենք կարող ենք ամենատարբեր կարծիքները ոնենալ ծխելու մասին: Մեկը կարող է այն համարել ամենամեծ հիմարություն, մյուսը՝ անկրկնելի հաճույք...


…Եվ սակայն, անկախ բազում տարբեր կարծիքների, խոսակցությանն այսօր շատ ավելի լրջորեն է հարկավոր մոտենալ, սիրելիներս։ Յուրաքանչյուր թեորեմա լուծելու համար, ինչ խոսք, որ անհրաժեշտ է գլուխ կոտրել և ամեն մեկը դա յուրովի է անում։ Բայց կան նաև աքսիոմաներ, որոնք հերքելը լրիվ անիմաստ է, ուղղակի ժամանակի վատնում։

Քսանհինգ տարի առաջ, երբ դրսից տուն էի զանգում, հեռախոս-ավտոմատից օգտվելու համար ես երկուկոպեկանոցի կարիք ունեի։ Իսկ ո՞ւր կուղարկի ինձ նա, ում ես կմոտենամ այսօր փողոցում, և երկուկոպեկանոց կխնդրեմ տուն զանգելու համար…

Ասածս հիմարության լրջությունը հետևյալն է.

Այսօր անիմաստ է այլևս խորհել. վնասակա՞ր է թե ոչ՝ ծխելը, հնարավո՞ր է, թե ոչ՝ թարգելը։ Ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես անիմաստ է զանգահարելու համար գրպանում երկուկոպեկանոց պահելը։ Այսօր մենք գտնվում ենք այնտեղ, որտեղ այն քսանհինգ տարի առաջվա հեռախոս-ավտոմատները չկան։

Այսինքն, մենք առաջ ենք գնացել, չնայած թվացող կանգառին։ 

Եվ, զարմանալի է դա թե ոչ, շարունակում ենք առաջ գնալ։ Ընդ որում, այսօրվա մեր առաջընթացը շատ ավելի լուրջ բնույթ է կրում, քան եղել է մինչև այսօր։ Մեր կյանքը փոխվում է։ Մեր ճանապարհին մենք կորցնում ենք որոշ հին արժանիքներ, ձեռք ենք բերում նորը, չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ մենք, ըստ մեր սովորության, չենք սիրում բաժանվել նրանից, ինչ արդեն ունենք։ Ինձ, օրինակ, վերջերս մի ընկերս բջջային հեռախոս նվիրեց, վերջին, ամենա-ամենաներից։ Ես այն չեմ էլ միացրել անգամ հեռախոսակայանին, ես ուղղակի աուդիոգրքեր եմ ձայնագրում նրա վրա՝ մեքենայի մեջ լսելու համար, - շատ հարմար է։ Իսկ որպես հեռախոս գերադասում եմ այն՝ արդեն հին, փոքրիկ ծալվող հեռախոսս, որից շուտով, միևնույն է, ստիպված կլինեմ հրաժարվել, քանզի արդեն շատ վատ է աշխատում, իսկ նորն էլ արդեն դժվար գտնեմ… Իմ վաղվա մեջ, իմ սիրելի, բայց երեկվա հեռախոսն արդեն անիմաստ կլինի։

Ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես ձեր վաղվա մեջ արդեն ձեր այսօրվա ծխելու կամ չծխելու մասին փիլիսոփայելն անիմաստ կլինի։ Որովհետև այնտեղ, ուր գնում ենք մենք բոլորս, ծխել ուղղակի չկա։

Ուրե՞մն… Ուրեմն, հարկավոր է ազատվել այդ բեռից և ավելի լավ է անել դա կամավոր։ Քանզի, եթե չարվի կամավոր, ուեմն ինչ-որ բան կստիպի ձեզ անել դա, քանզի այնտեղ ծխել չկա։  Իսկ ավելի քիչ ցավալին, կարծում եմ, կամավոր հրաժարվելն է։

Իսկ չգնալ չենք կարող։ Ոչ ոք չի կարող հրաժարվել գնալուց։ Ինչպես ոչ մի քսան տարեկան չի կարող հրաժարվել քսանհինգ տարեկան դառնալուց… 

Ձեզանից շատերն ինչ խոսք, որ այն առաջին հիմարությունից հետո գրված այս ամբողջ խոսքերս ավելի մեծ հիմարություն կհամարեն։ Բայց ես ձեզ ուղղակի մի բան կխնդրեի. ընդամենը մեկ րոպե, լավ՝ կես րոպե, - անջատեք ձեզ ձեր սովորույթներից, ձեր ստերեոտիպերից, ձեր գիտելիքներից, կրոններից, ձեր սովորական մտածելակերպից ու լրջորեն մտածեք. *Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ես ճիշտ եմ…* 

Չէ՞ որ ընդամենը տաս տարի առաջ դուք չէիք հավատա նրան, ով ձեզ կասեր, որ եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ, թե ո՞վ է երգում, դուք ուղղակի ձեր հեռախոսը պահեք ձայնարկիչի վրա, և հեռախոսը ձեզ կասի այդ։

Կամ, որ աշխարհի որ մասում էլ լինեք, կգրեք ձեր հեռախոսի վրա ձեր հարցը. “որտե՞ղ եմ ես գտնվում”, - և նա ձեզ ցույց կտա Հայաստանը… 

Տաս տարի առաջ դուք դրան *կհավատայի՞ք…*

----------


## Freeman

> Ընդհանրապես համամիտ չեմ: Չեմ կաչծում , որ ծխելը մարդու մտավոր ունակությունների հետ կապ ունի... 
> Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր կյանքի տերը, և եթե հասարակական վայրերում, այլ մարդկանց ներկայությամբ չի ծխում, հետևաբար միայն իրեն է վնաս տալիս…
> Մարդիկ գիտակցում են, որ քայքայում են իրենց, բայց անում են… 
> Տգիտության մասին ի՞նչ խոսք… Եթե մարդ իրոք ցանկանա, կկարողանա թողնել ծխելը, ամեն ինչ ցանկությունից է գալիս
> Բայց հավատա, շատերը չեն ուզում


Ծխելը մտավոր  ունակությունների հետ կապ չունի, բայց կարա բերի հիվանդությունների, որոնք կապ կունենան, ուղղակի ոչ մի հիվանդություն մենակ ծխելով չի առաջանում:

Իսկ ծխողներին տգետ անվանելն ուղղակի անիմաստ քֆուր տալ ա, չի կարա լուրջ լինի:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ծխողներին տգետ անվանելն ուղղակի անիմաստ քֆուր տալ ա, չի կարա լուրջ լինի:


Հըլը մի հատ էլ լուրջ լիներ էլի  :Angry2:   :Jpit: 
Որպես արդեն ստաժավոր ծխող  :Sad:  կարող եմ ասել, որ ծխողների մեծ մասը ինչ-որ պահի տգիտություն են ցուցաբերել, որ դառել են ծխող: Բայց արդեն ծխող մարդիկ պարտադիր չի, որ տգետ լինեն:
Այսինքն.
1. Ծխելը սկսելու պահը տգիտության հետևանք է
2. Տգետ լինելը պարտադիր պայման է ծխելը սկսելու, բայց ոչ շարունակելու համար:
3. Ծխողների ինչպես և չծխողների մեջ լիքը տգետներ կան  :Jpit: 

*Freeman* ջան, ծխելն իրոք որ կապ ունի մտավոր կարողությունների հետ, բայց ոչ թե ինտելեկտուալ առումով, այլ հոգեբանական  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (17.08.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> *Freeman* ջան, ծխելն իրոք որ կապ ունի մտավոր կարողությունների հետ, բայց ոչ թե ինտելեկտուալ առումով, այլ հոգեբանական


Պարտադիր չի հոգեկան, կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք հենց ինտելեկտուալ առումով թուլացնում են մարդուն (թուլացնում են հիշողությունը, դժվարացնում տրամաբանելը), իսկ ծխելը համարյա բոլոր հիվանդություններին նպաստում ա: Իսկ ինքն իրենով ծխելը դժվար թե բարձրագույն նյարդային գործունեության վրա ազդեցություն ունենա:

Կարող ա մարդու մոտ հիվանդույթուն կա, որի դեմ կարում ա պայքարի, բայց որ սկսի ծխելը, վիճակն ավելի կվատանա ու կսկսի հայերեն ՕՀ գրել  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (17.08.2012), soultaker (17.08.2012), Varzor (18.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Պարտադիր չի հոգեկան, կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք հենց ինտելեկտուալ առումով թուլացնում են մարդուն (թուլացնում են հիշողությունը, դժվարացնում տրամաբանելը), իսկ ծխելը համարյա բոլոր հիվանդություններին նպաստում ա: Իսկ ինքն իրենով ծխելը դժվար թե բարձրագույն նյարդային գործունեության վրա ազդեցություն ունենա:
> 
> Կարող ա մարդու մոտ հիվանդույթուն կա, որի դեմ կարում ա պայքարի, բայց որ սկսի ծխելը, վիճակն ավելի կվատանա ու կսկսի հայերեն ՕՀ գրել


Հարգելի ապագա առողջապահ ջան  :Smile:  Ես հոգեկան հիվանդությունների մասին բան չէի ասել, այլ *հոգեբանական* խնդիրների մասին, որոնք նպաստում են, որպեսզի մարդը ծխող դառնա և հանդիսանա: ԻՀԿ և ԻՍԻ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են:
Ծխելը որպես գործողություն ազդում է թե բարձրագույն նյարդային գործունեության վրա թե հանդիսանում է բարձրագույն նյարդային գործունեության հետևանք:
Ծխելու չափաբաժինները տարբեր առումներով ինչպես նպաստում են տաբեր հիվանդությունների զարգացմանը, այնպես էլ որոշակի հիվանդությունների պարագայում բարենպաստ ազդեցություն կարող են ունենալ:
Բայց այդ մասին ընդունված չէ բարձրաձայն ու հասարակայնային խոսելը  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (18.08.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քո հանդեպ տածած *սիրոց*։


Փող տվեք ինձ իմ հանդեպ տածած անկեղծ սիրուց դրդված, հիմա շատ ա պետք:

----------

Freeman (18.08.2012), Quyr Qery (19.08.2012), Varzor (18.08.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փող տվեք ինձ իմ հանդեպ տածած անկեղծ սիրուց դրդված, հիմա շատ ա պետք:


Չունեմ, թե չէ մեծ հաճույքով կտայի:

----------

Varzor (20.08.2012), Հայկօ (19.08.2012)

----------


## Մուշու

Ինձ կբացատրեք ծխելու իմաստը ?

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ կբացատրեք ծխելու իմաստը ?


Ինձ կբացատրե՞ս ապրելու իմաստը:

----------


## Մուշու

> Ինձ կբացատրե՞ս ապրելու իմաստը:


Չկա իմաստ , ստիպված ապրում ենք :  Բայց ծխելը ստիպելով չի : Ինչ  ա տալիս ծխախոտը ? Ինձ անհասկանալի ու մութ ա : 
Հ.Գ.  Ես ինքս փորձել եմ , բայց ոչինչ չեմ զգացել :

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ կբացատրեք ծխելու իմաստը ?


Ծխախոտը փսիխոստիմույատոր է ու ժամանակավոր հանգստացնող էֆեկտ է տալիս։ 
Մարդ կա (նաև) խմում է։ Մարդ կա` գերադասում է սպորտով ու սեքսով զբաղվել։ 
Կարելի է նաև չծխել, չխմել ու չմտածել վատ բաների մասին և չզբաղվել հոգնեցուցիչ մտավոր աշխատանքով։ 

Ծխելու մեջ որևէ արտառոց իմաստ չկա։

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինձ կբացատրեք ծխելու իմաստը ?


Ինձ կբացատրե՞ս խմելու, շատակերության, թմրանյութերի ու էլի լիքը կախվածություն առաջացնող բաների իմաստը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Չկա իմաստ , ստիպված ապրում ենք :  Բայց ծխելը ստիպելով չի : Ինչ  ա տալիս ծխախոտը ? Ինձ անհասկանալի ու մութ ա : 
> Հ.Գ.  Ես ինքս փորձել եմ , բայց ոչինչ չեմ զգացել :


Ո՞վ է ստիպում: Մի ապրիր, եթե չես ուզում:

----------


## Rhayader

Էս moral high ground-ից հակածխողական տեսանկյուններից ու դրանց կրող մարդկանցից արդեն սիրտս խառնում է: Ասենք, որ կողքս մեկը բողոքում է, որ ծխի հոտը դուրը չի գալիս, արդեն կարճ կոնկրետ առաջարկում եմ իմ մոտակայքում չնստել ու ընդհանրապես գրողի ծոցը գնալ:

----------


## Մուշու

> Ո՞վ է ստիպում: Մի ապրիր, եթե չես ուզում:


Ապրելը կամ չապրելը ինչ որ կերպ բացատրում է ծխելու իմաստը ? Ես ոնց նկատում եմ դու ինձ չես հասկացել ...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ապրելը կամ չապրելը ինչ որ կերպ բացատրում է ծխելու իմաստը ? Ես ոնց նկատում եմ դու ինձ չես հասկացել ...


Դու ինձ չես հասկացել: Քո հարցն ինքը անիմաստ է՝ կարող եմ նույն կերպ հարցնել, թե ինչու ես, ասենք, քաղցրավենիք ուտում:

Սիրում եմ ծխել, դրա համար էլ ծխում եմ: Բնավ պարտադիր չի, որ դու էլ սիրես:

----------


## Մուշու

> Ինձ կբացատրե՞ս խմելու, շատակերության, թմրանյութերի ու էլի լիքը կախվածություն առաջացնող բաների իմաստը:


Լիզ ես գիտեմ ինչ ես զգում երբ խմում ես , գիտեմ ինչ ես զգում երբ ուտում ես , չգիտեմ ու չեմ ուզում իմանամ ինչ են զգում թմրամոլները , բայց ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչ են զգում ծխողները  : Կոպիտ ասած ինչ պետք է զգամ երբ ծխում եմ ?

----------


## Rhayader

> Լիզ ես գիտեմ ինչ ես զգում երբ խմում ես , գիտեմ ինչ ես զգում երբ ուտում ես , չգիտեմ ու չեմ ուզում իմանամ ինչ են զգում թմրամոլները , բայց ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչ են զգում ծխողները  : Կոպիտ ասած ինչ պետք է զգամ երբ ծխում եմ ?


Ծուխ: Բավարարվածության զգացողություն: Կյանքի որոշակի ռիթմ: Դանդաղ մեռնելու զգացողություն:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.12.2016)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լիզ ես գիտեմ ինչ ես զգում երբ խմում ես , գիտեմ ինչ ես զգում երբ ուտում ես , չգիտեմ ու չեմ ուզում իմանամ ինչ են զգում թմրամոլները , բայց ուզում եմ հասկանամ ինչ են զգում ծխողները  : Կոպիտ ասած ինչ պետք է զգամ երբ ծխում եմ ?


Ճիշտ եք. այո, մարդիկ ալկոհոլ են գործածում, որովհետև ալկոհոլն առաջացնում է իրեն բնորոշ հարբածություն: Արդյունքում, եթե կախվածություն է առաջանում, ապա մարդիկ սկսում են խմել հիվանդագին հակման պատճառով: Ալկոհոլը չարիք է, բայց մի բան պարզ է, այն է՝ խմում են, որ հարբեն: Նույնը թմրամիջոցները. գործածում են, որ «կայֆ» զգան, այսինքն՝ հաճույքապաշտական (հեդոնիստական) դրդապատճառներով: Քիչ դեպքերում թմրամիջոցներ գործածում են ավանդույթային դրդապատճառներով, փոքր-ինչ ավելի հաճախ՝ բացասական հույզերը ճնշելու նպատակով (ալկոհոլի գործածման դրդապատճառն էլ է հաճախ սա): Էլի պատճառներ կան խմելու և թմրամիջոց օգտագործելու, և դրանց բոլորի հիմքում այդ նյութերի յուրահատուկ, յուրաքանչյուրին բնորոշ ազդեցությունն է մարդու օրգանիզմի վրա (ինչի մասին արդեն ասացի):

Բայց այնուհանդերձ սրանք բոլորը չարիք են: Ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ. 2013 թվականին թմրամիջոցների պատճառով աշխարհում մահացել է 200.000 մարդ (աղբյուր՝ UNODC): 

Դե հիմա համեմատեք, խնդրեմ. վերջին տարիներին յուրաքանչյուր տարի ծխախոտի պատճառով աշխարհում մահանում է շուրջ 6 միլիոն մարդ, այսինքն՝ բոլոր հիվանդություններից գրանցվող մահերի շուրջ 9 տոկոսի պատճառ են հանդիսանում ծախոտի գործածմամբ և ծխախոտի ծխով պայմանավորված հիվանդությունները (աղբյուր՝ WHO): Ավելին, 2015 դրությամբ աշխարհում 6,4 միլիոն մարդ մեռնելու է ծխախոտի պատճառով առաջացող կամ ծխախոտի գործածման հետևանքով խթանվող ու զարգացող հիվանդություններից՝ սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություններ, շնչական համակարգի հիվանդություններ, չարորակ նորգոյացություններ, տուբերկուլյոզ (սա ծխախոտի «ներդրումն» է սպասվող գլոբալ մահացության մեջ) և այլն: Իրականում, նշված հիվանդություններից շատ մարդ է մահանում՝ մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն, բայց հենց այդ 6 միլիոնի մասնաբաժինն ապահովում է ծխախոտը:

Իսկ «էֆեկտի» առումով ծխախոտը ոչինչ չի տալիս, նույնիսկ եթե համեմատենք ալկոհոլի հետ: Ես էլ եմ ահագին ծխել, գիտեմ:  :Smile:  Ոչինչ չտալով՝ կախվածություն է զարգանում, որը ստիպում է մարդուն ծխել օրական միջինում մեկ տուփ: 

*Իրոք ոչ մի ԻՄԱՍՏ չկա:*

----------

GriFFin (19.10.2014), Har-am (29.12.2016), Quyr Qery (29.12.2016), Sambitbaba (17.10.2014), Մուշու (17.10.2014), Ուլուանա (17.10.2014)

----------


## Howo

Ես 17 տարեկան եմ,,արդեն 1 տարի  ծխում եմ, բայց վերջին 10 օրը թողել եմ ծխելը: Դժվարը առաջին օրերն են հետո աստիճանաբար ծխելու ցանկությունը պակասումա: Հենց ուզում եմ ծխեմմի բաժակ ջուր եմ խմում տեղը:  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.05.2016)

----------


## Baghdasaryan

Ետ նայած մարդու մոտ, օրինակ իմ մոտ տենցա , բայց մարդ գիտեմ որ տենց չի

----------

